# AMAZON PRIME—— What are you watching?



## zinacef

Just got done with The Magnificent Mrs Maisel!  Love it!  Love everything about this series—— outfits, furniture and it’s so funny!


----------



## Tivo

Homecoming! It’s so good so far!


----------



## LavenderIce

Also watching TMMM.  I love the costumes and the music. I’m on S2E8.


----------



## Tivo

LavenderIce said:


> Also watching TMMM.  I love the costumes and the music. I’m on S2E8.


What show is it?


----------



## zinacef

Tivo said:


> What show is it?


The Magnificent Mrs Maisel!


----------



## floodette

Another Mrs Maisel fan.

So funny, and OMG the clothes! I also love to see figures like ladies in that series. do you think it is corset?


----------



## zinacef

floodette said:


> Another Mrs Maisel fan.
> 
> So funny, and OMG the clothes! I also love to see figures like ladies in that series. do you think it is corset?


Are you asking if they’re wearing corsets? If so, I don’t think they are, looks like they’re just very skinny.  I love their costumes, I’ve seen some of them in my aunt’s trunk a long time ago. She was in college and her dress size was like a 12 year old. Anyways, back to the show, waiting for season 3 here.


----------



## floodette

zinacef said:


> Are you asking if they’re wearing corsets? If so, I don’t think they are, looks like they’re just very skinny.  I love their costumes, I’ve seen some of them in my aunt’s trunk a long time ago. She was in college and her dress size was like a 12 year old. Anyways, back to the show, waiting for season 3 here.



thanks! yeah, they are very skinny and the torso is a bit triangle, like the one you see in barbie doll. your aunt must be very stylish.

Btw when is s3 aired?


----------



## zinacef

floodette said:


> thanks! yeah, they are very skinny and the torso is a bit triangle, like the one you see in barbie doll. your aunt must be very stylish.
> 
> Btw when is s3 aired?


S2 came out December 2018 , they’re filming spring so most likely fall 2019.


----------



## floodette

zinacef said:


> S2 came out December 2018 , they’re filming spring so most likely fall 2019.


thanks!


----------



## jennlt

zinacef said:


> Just got done with The Magnificent Mrs Maisel!  Love it!  Love everything about this series—— outfits, furniture and it’s so funny!


+1 Susie, her manager, is positively hysterical, too. I think she's my favorite!


----------



## LavenderIce

jennlt said:


> +1 Susie, her manager, is positively hysterical, too. I think she's my favorite!



She’s definitely a scene stealer. [emoji23]


----------



## Superbe

Finished season one of This is Us last week - very pleasant watch


----------



## Love4MK

I watched Jack Ryan when it was released.  Thought it was excellent.  I've been such an avid Netflix user that I haven't really delved into what Amazon offers.  I need to scope things out!


----------



## kemilia

zinacef said:


> Are you asking if they’re wearing corsets? If so, I don’t think they are, looks like they’re just very skinny.  I love their costumes, I’ve seen some of them in my aunt’s trunk a long time ago. She was in college and her dress size was like a 12 year old. Anyways, back to the show, waiting for season 3 here.


When I was little (in the '60's--I am old!), I would be called upon to help my momma get dressed for a fancy night out--my main job was fastening all the hooks & eyes on her long-line bra, there had to be at least 30 of those things! She'd be standing at her dresser, smoking, spraying her updo with hairspray--with all the cig smoke and hairspray I'm surprised the place didn't explode. Those bras made for an excellent figure, and the dresses just slid on perfectly--Mrs. Maisel is giving me good memories in that dept--love that show.


----------



## imgg

I like Sneaky Pete


----------



## zinacef

kemilia said:


> When I was little (in the '60's--I am old!), I would be called upon to help my momma get dressed for a fancy night out--my main job was fastening all the hooks & eyes on her long-line bra, there had to be at least 30 of those things! She'd be standing at her dresser, smoking, spraying her updo with hairspray--with all the cig smoke and hairspray I'm surprised the place didn't explode. Those bras made for an excellent figure, and the dresses just slid on perfectly--Mrs. Maisel is giving me good memories in that dept--love that show.


Great memories indeed; when I saw her dresses with ribbons it reminded me of my aunt. And my other fave is Abe, her dad, —— I love all the characters, let me put it that way.


----------



## skyqueen

Goliath...Billy Bob Thornton  Season 1
A Very English Scandal


----------



## cassisberry

I finished season 2 of Maisel.  Loved it.  DH picked the next show, so we’re watching Grand Tour.


----------



## dorcast

Love4MK said:


> I watched Jack Ryan when it was released.  Thought it was excellent.  I've been such an avid Netflix user that I haven't really delved into what Amazon offers.  I need to scope things out!


I loved Jack Ryan!  I was surprised by how much as it's not my usual type of show.  Krasinski is great.


----------



## dorcast

I just started season 2 of Mrs Maisel  and am eagerly awaiting the next season of Catastrophe.


----------



## LavenderIce

zinacef said:


> Great memories indeed; when I saw her dresses with ribbons it reminded me of my aunt. And my other fave is Abe, her dad, —— I love all the characters, let me put it that way.



Yes, Abe was hilarious in S2!  I can’t wait for S3.  I love all the characters and their dynamics with one another.


----------



## kemilia

LavenderIce said:


> Yes, Abe was hilarious in S2!  I can’t wait for S3.  I love all the characters and their dynamics with one another.


I loved Abe in Paris, he really fit in.


----------



## ClassicFab

I am trying to get into Homecoming. I listened to the podcast and loved it. I wonder why Catherine Keener wasn't cast, I think her voice, so distinct, really contributed to a lot of the nuances of her character. Not sure I'm feeling Julia just yet.


----------



## skyqueen

Downton Abbey


----------



## gracekelly

zinacef said:


> Are you asking if they’re wearing corsets? If so, I don’t think they are, looks like they’re just very skinny.  I love their costumes, I’ve seen some of them in my aunt’s trunk a long time ago. She was in college and her dress size was like a 12 year old. Anyways, back to the show, waiting for season 3 here.


Aside from the fact that they are very thin women, I do believe that they were keeping the costumes in period so that means they were wearing girdles and stockings with garters.  The British historical  TV shows have always had the actresses wear the undergarments of the time period in sync with the dresses as the costumes would not look right otherwise.  I think the same is true for this show.


----------



## skyqueen

Crooked House
Wallis Simpson/The Secret Letters
Dominick Dunne/After The Party


----------



## maxter

skyqueen said:


> Goliath...Billy Bob Thornton  Season 1
> A Very English Scandal



Thinking about starting A Very English Scandal.  Was it good?


----------



## skyqueen

maxter said:


> Thinking about starting A Very English Scandal.  Was it good?


Very good. I joined Prime to be able to watch this show and Goliath. Downton Abbey was a plus!


----------



## frick&frack

zinacef said:


> Just got done with The Magnificent Mrs Maisel!  Love it!  Love everything about this series—— outfits, furniture and it’s so funny!



Fantastic show! I think the scenes with her parents are even funnier than her stand up. I about died with all of her father’s lines at the lake resort.


----------



## frick&frack

Love4MK said:


> I watched Jack Ryan when it was released.  Thought it was excellent.  I've been such an avid Netflix user that I haven't really delved into what Amazon offers.  I need to scope things out!


^same here. I want to watch Jack Ryan. I’m glad to hear it was good. 




dorcast said:


> I loved Jack Ryan!  I was surprised by how much as it's not my usual type of show.  Krasinski is great.


^thanks for the good review


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Downton Abbey



Me too! So glad I can now watch DA over & over & over & whenever I want. [emoji175]


----------



## frick&frack

I loved Britannia. 

Currently I’m watching Cold Feet (it was one of my favorite shows, & I’m loving watching it again), & Nature (such a great PBS show...I wish Amazon had more episodes).


----------



## maxter

skyqueen said:


> Very good. I joined Prime to be able to watch this show and Goliath. Downton Abbey was a plus!



We recently watched downton abbey too. We weren’t into when it was all the rage.  We all really loved The Young Jack Ryan too


----------



## gracekelly

Liked Jack Ryan.  LOVED Bosch.  Thought Mrs Maisel got better from Season 2 episode 3 on.  Tried to watch Homecoming with Julia Roberts and just couldn't get into it and found it somewhat annoying.  I cheated and Googled the episode summaries and that convinced me not to continue.  Liked Season 1 of Golaith very much and Season 2 was just OK.  

There are a lot of really old shows, especially BBC that are not in high definition.  Some of them are worth watching and are better than the remakes.  Vanity Fair is a care in point as the older version is so much better than the new one.  I did watch a 6 part BBC mini called Body & Soul with Kristen Scott Thomas that I thought was pretty good and different,  It might not appeal to some people.  

The biggest complaint against Amazon is that they have too much filler with really craptoid movies.  Some are interesting low budget films of  and some are just outright stinkers.


----------



## imgg

gracekelly said:


> Liked Jack Ryan.  LOVED Bosch.  *Thought Mrs Maisel got better from Season 2 episode 3 on*.  Tried to watch Homecoming with Julia Roberts and just couldn't get into it and found it somewhat annoying.  I cheated and Googled the episode summaries and that convinced me not to continue.  Liked Season 1 of Golaith very much and Season 2 was just OK.
> 
> There are a lot of really old shows, especially BBC that are not in high definition.  Some of them are worth watching and are better than the remakes.  Vanity Fair is a care in point as the older version is so much better than the new one.  I did watch a 6 part BBC mini called Body & Soul with Kristen Scott Thomas that I thought was pretty good and different,  It might not appeal to some people.
> 
> The biggest complaint against Amazon is that they have too much filler with really craptoid movies.  Some are interesting low budget films of  and some are just outright stinkers.


I agree, just started watching this show.  The first season was good, but the second is even better, which is sometimes hard to do.  The lead actress is great.  She really has great timing and her facial expressions down.  Thanks for all the positive reviews ladies, I may have missed this one and glad I didn't.  

So nice to watch a show without a lot of gratuitous violence/sex scenes.  Very refreshing.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Just finished The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel.  What a wonderful show.  Reminds me of a Broadway show.  I was thinking this could be life of Joan Rivers... Don't know why I thought that.   The storyline is great and I love the clothing and set design.  Whoever is responsible for costuming and script... bravo!


----------



## zinacef

The movie made in 2014;  What we do in Shadows——about group of vampires who live in a flat as roommates and has to live in the new world.  Funny!


----------



## ClassicFab

Hell's Kitchen, started with season 14 and these people are getting on my nerves! I'm watching the current season on TV and I find them so much more palatable.


----------



## JillyJiggs

Nothing will ever top The MMM! Happy to hear it gets better after episode three


----------



## maxter

imgg said:


> I agree, just started watching this show.  The first season was good, but the second is even better, which is sometimes hard to do.  *The lead actress is great. * She really has great timing and her facial expressions down.  Thanks for all the positive reviews ladies, I may have missed this one and glad I didn't.
> 
> So nice to watch a show without a lot of gratuitous violence/sex scenes.  Very refreshing.



I don't know if anybody has posted this year but the lead actress in The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel is *Kate Spade's niece, *Rachel Brosnahan


----------



## imgg

maxter said:


> I don't know if anybody has posted this year but the lead actress in The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel is *Kate Spade's niece, *Rachel Brosnahan


She totally has a Kate Spade vibe!


----------



## skyqueen

After finishing Downton Abbey again, depressed...such a great show, I started watching Upstairs Downstairs. Not as good but not bad either.


----------



## Tivo

frick&frack said:


> Me too! So glad I can now watch DA over & over & over & whenever I want. [emoji175]


I’ve never watched Downton Abbey. Is it really as good as people say? What shows can you compare it to?


----------



## frick&frack

Tivo said:


> I’ve never watched Downton Abbey. Is it really as good as people say? What shows can you compare it to?



I loved it, but I love anything historical & British (not that it’s accurate history). Did you ever watch the TV miniseries North & South about the Civil War that aired years ago? That’s an example of a good period drama although it takes place about 50 years before DA. It’s not as flamboyant as The Great Gatsby, but the last 2 seasons are in the same time period. It has great in-depth characters with interesting storylines & lots of women as lead characters. Give it a try.


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> After finishing Downton Abbey again, depressed...such a great show, I started watching Upstairs Downstairs. Not as good but not bad either.



It’s depressing that it’s over, but I was so happy to see something positive for Edith finally. I could watch last very last 2 episodes over & over.


----------



## Jillson

I love the Man in The High Castle!


----------



## Tivo

frick&frack said:


> I loved it, but I love anything historical & British (not that it’s accurate history). Did you ever watch the TV miniseries North & South about the Civil War that aired years ago? That’s an example of a good period drama although it takes place about 50 years before DA. It’s not as flamboyant as The Great Gatsby, but the last 2 seasons are in the same time period. It has great in-depth characters with interesting storylines & lots of women as lead characters. Give it a try.


I loved North & South! I’ll have to give this a go. I’ve heard good things about DA. Just have so much tv to watch, and don’t want to invest unless it’s fantastic. Thanks!


----------



## frick&frack

Jillson said:


> I love the Man in The High Castle!



I want to watch that too.


----------



## skyqueen

Tivo said:


> I loved North & South! I’ll have to give this a go. I’ve heard good things about DA. Just have so much tv to watch, and don’t want to invest unless it’s fantastic. Thanks!


You won't be disappointed with Downton Abbey. The characters draw you in right from the beginning. The attention to detail...clothes, sets, location, etc. is mesmerizing


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Twilight Zone


----------



## skyqueen

Academy Award Winners: Thirty Years of Winners


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

Agatha Christie’s ABC Murders.


----------



## frick&frack

Miss Austen Regrets
Lark Rise to Candleford

...both very good


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Tonight, I finished watching the bio-doc on Alexander McQueen. Freaky to find out today is the anniversary of his death.


----------



## skyqueen

The Eyes of Laura Mars


----------



## zinacef

Vanilla Bean said:


> Tonight, I finished watching the bio-doc on Alexander McQueen. Freaky to find out today is the anniversary of his death.


I’ve got to watch this! He was so talented!


----------



## snibor

Vanilla Bean said:


> Tonight, I finished watching the bio-doc on Alexander McQueen. Freaky to find out today is the anniversary of his death.



Thanks for posting this!  It never played in theater near me and I’ve wanted to see it. Didn’t know it was on prime.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

frick&frack said:


> It’s depressing that it’s over, but I was so happy to see something positive for Edith finally. I could watch last very last 2 episodes over & over.


I watched the whole series twice.   Have you seen Poldatk? That is soooo good!


----------



## Purseonic Woman

skyqueen said:


> You won't be disappointed with Downton Abbey. The characters draw you in right from the beginning. The attention to detail...clothes, sets, location, etc. is mesmerizing


Agreed. So much so that you’ll want to hire a Ladies Maid. ( ha ha ha ) Seriously, Downton is excellent. My next faves are Foyle’s War, Poldark, and Mr. Selfridge. All fantastic period dramas.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

frick&frack said:


> Miss Austen Regrets
> Lark Rise to Candleford
> 
> ...both very good


Lark Rise is very good! I didn’t like it when Brendan Coyle left, though.


----------



## frick&frack

Purseonic Woman said:


> I watched the whole series twice.   Have you seen Poldatk? That is soooo good!


^yes, love it! I tried to watch the original from the 70s, but I couldn’t get into it. The 70s hair/makeup etc distracts me. 



Purseonic Woman said:


> Agreed. So much so that you’ll want to hire a Ladies Maid. ( ha ha ha ) Seriously, Downton is excellent. My next faves are Foyle’s War, Poldark, and Mr. Selfridge. All fantastic period dramas.


^yes, they’re great. Have you seen the 1995 BBC version of Pride & Prejudice? Or the Forsyte Saga? They’re 2 of my favorites. 



Purseonic Woman said:


> Lark Rise is very good! I didn’t like it when Brendan Coyle left, though.


^I just started season 3, so I’m not there yet.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

frick&frack said:


> ^yes, love it! I tried to watch the original from the 70s, but I couldn’t get into it. The 70s hair/makeup etc distracts me.
> 
> 
> ^yes, they’re great. Have you seen the 1995 BBC version of Pride & Prejudice? Or the Forsyte Saga? They’re 2 of my favorites.
> 
> 
> ^I just started season 3, so I’m not there yet.


I’m sorry for the Lark Rise spoiler! ;( please forgive me! The sisters...too funny! And sweet..

I think the 1995 P&P is the best. And Emma with Kate Beckinsale. Those were fantastic.

Have not tried 70s Poldark, but did read the books up to Jeremy. They are good, but I started watching first and reading was too dissimilar in timeline. But, I do find interesting that in the book, Demelza is in the house a long time. She came as a girl and grew up there. George is so different in appearance in the books, but the actor on the show plays him to perfection.

Forsythe...sounds familiar, but am not sure I watched it.  I watched S1 of Victoria. S2 is a bit slow.

Oh, can’t wait for the Downton movie!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

All The President's Men.


----------



## pixiejenna

I just watched Lorena it was interesting. I was pretty young when this happened and I didn’t really know what happened I only remember that she was vilified as the crazy wife who cut off her husbands penis and the butt of many jokes. And basically John was the poor victim and became a bit of a celebrity. Now that I’m older learning about what she went through it is really amazing how well she held up through several trials. You know that she had to go through something really horrific to get to the point to do what she did. John still claims that he never raped her or abused her, something clearly isn’t right with him. I hope that she gets a permanent restraining order against him, since he still sends her letters and messaging her on social media. I also don’t understand how he’s out and about free with multiple counts of abuse from several other women, he’s a repeat offender. I’m glad that she was able to move on from the abuse and find happiness.


----------



## skyqueen

Alexander McQueen Documentary


----------



## frick&frack

Cranford (unfortunately only the first season is available for free, you have to rent the other 2)


----------



## skyqueen

Just started Ordeal By Innocence...Agatha Christie.
Unearthed & Untold: The Path to Pet Sematary


----------



## buzzytoes

Grand Tours of the Scottish Islands. Some random travel show.


----------



## skyqueen

The Shelbourne Hotel...I have stayed here several times, years ago, with my Dad. Truly amazing! 
Inside the Merchant  @wee drop o bush


----------



## Materielgrrl

I finally sipped the kool-aid and have amazon prime.  The only show I've watched so far was Homecoming.  This is literally a real sleeper, people.  

I'm sure I'm probably closer to the theme as a veteran and a daughter of a mom who experienced a traumatic event that caused PTSD and depression.  I gotta tell you, that moment when I realized what this was all about I don't know if I was equal parts angry or curious about something that could bring people a relief from their pain.

Some very deep themes in this.  Deep.  I had some of my coworkers go back and finish (they too dropped off and went to watch something else), also the same deep thoughts and themes.  This series is still in my head, really got me thinking about the good and bad of what this mini series attempted to tackle.  More footage after the credits on the last episode...


----------



## frick&frack

The Durrells in Corfu


----------



## zinacef

Finished Hunted with Melissa George on it, it was ok, interesting story.
Season 2 of Downton Abbey—— love it. Got to finish it!


----------



## Tropigal3

The Widow


----------



## zinacef

Tropigal3 said:


> The Widow


How is it?  I am almost done with Downton Abbey, I’m waiting for Hanna supposed to be out sometime this month and in the meantime, I’ll probably put The Widow on my list.


----------



## zinacef

Watching a Very English Affair with Hugh Grant.  —- seems promising


----------



## skyqueen

zinacef said:


> Watching a Very English Affair with Hugh Grant.  —- seems promising


I thought it was good...Hugh Grant looks so OLD! 
What They Had


----------



## zinacef

skyqueen said:


> I thought it was good...Hugh Grant looks so OLD!


I actually just binge watched it this morning and it was great;  I actually love the Norman Scott character, I say, subtly flamboyant. Apparently he is still alive with about 11 dogs. Can’t believe I got it done in one sitting but that’s Saturday morning for me.


----------



## Tiare

Tumbleleaf! Best kids show ever. It's enchanting and I don't mind when my obsessed toddler watches it.


----------



## snibor

Just started the Durrells in Corfu. Watched 4 episodes and really enjoying. Quirky English family with beautiful scenery.


----------



## frick&frack

zinacef said:


> Watching a Very English Affair with Hugh Grant.  —- seems promising





skyqueen said:


> I thought it was good...Hugh Grant looks so OLD!
> What They Had





zinacef said:


> I actually just binge watched it this morning and it was great;  I actually love the Norman Scott character, I say, subtly flamboyant. Apparently he is still alive with about 11 dogs. Can’t believe I got it done in one sitting but that’s Saturday morning for me.



Well, then I’m definitely watching this. Thanks.


----------



## frick&frack

snibor said:


> Just started the Durrells in Corfu. Watched 4 episodes and really enjoying. Quirky English family with beautiful scenery.



I loved it. How do you like it?


----------



## snibor

frick&frack said:


> I loved it. How do you like it?



I’m enjoying it.  Still have a lot of episodes to see.


----------



## zinacef

frick&frack said:


> I loved it. How do you like it?


Just started this last night—— seems promising, I was watching something very juvenile in Netflix even my daughter couldn’t stand it so I fold it up.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> I loved it. How do you like it?


On my list!


----------



## frick&frack

snibor said:


> I’m enjoying it.  Still have a lot of episodes to see.





zinacef said:


> Just started this last night—— seems promising, I was watching something very juvenile in Netflix even my daughter couldn’t stand it so I fold it up.





skyqueen said:


> On my list!



I think it’s interesting, smart, quirky, & very funny. I hope all of you enjoy it too. Season 5 finished airing on PBS (I think), but it hasn’t made it to amazon yet.


----------



## Rouge H

In memory of Luke Perry, I am bingeing on 90210 season 1


----------



## canto bight

Recently watched the film What They Had.  Michael Shannon is brilliant, as always.


----------



## frick&frack

Blandings


----------



## skyqueen

100 Years of Horror hosted by Christopher Lee
Nosferatu (1922/Silent) The original creepy!
Life is a Banquet  The Rosalind Russell Story


----------



## skyqueen

The Fabulous Allan Carr
Hollywoodism: Jews, Movies, and The American Dream
Both good!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Jack Ryan...not really feeling it though...


----------



## fabuleux

Hoarders.


----------



## gracekelly

Starting watching The Widow with Kate Beckinsale.  The locale is pretty interesting and I actually learned something about the mining in the country and the scandals that go with it.  The subject may not appeal to some.  I wouldn't say it was a great miniseries, but better than many others.  The timeline jumping is wearisome and seems to be the flavor du jour of many writers today.

Watched Colette a few days ago.  It was pretty good on the whole.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Tales of the Unexpected


----------



## frick&frack

Indian summers


----------



## robbins65

Just finished The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel!  I loved it!  Can't wait for Season 3


----------



## zinacef

Downton abbey again—— 2nd time around.


----------



## chicinthecity777

zinacef said:


> I actually just binge watched it this morning and it was great;  I actually love the Norman Scott character, I say, subtly flamboyant. Apparently he is still alive with about 11 dogs. Can’t believe I got it done in one sitting but that’s Saturday morning for me.


It's very very good! Hugh Grant was very good in it! Look up that character IRL you will see his portrait of him being very accurate!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Bosch and The Office American version. Both very good!


----------



## gracekelly

Started the new season of Bosch last night.  Got up to episode 3.  It is slow starting IMO.  Outside of Harry and his daughter, I love Jerry Edgar.  Kept hoping he would get back with his wife.


----------



## taniherd

Bosch


----------



## snibor

Ugh. Was watching Durrells in Corfu but the third season is not included with amazon prime.  I already watched first 2 seasons.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

24


----------



## chicinthecity777

Finished Bosch season 4 last night. Being a big fan of Michael Connelly's books, I must say the series are not as good as the books. They are good series as standalone TV shows but are just very loosely based on the books. Apart from Bosch, most of the main characters like Edgar and Irving are not anything like what's in the books. Oh well...


----------



## skyqueen

The Railway Children...charming!
Backstabbing for Beginners
The Disaster Artist


----------



## robbins65

Blood Ties


----------



## gracekelly

Sisters of War


----------



## fairygirl

Vikings


----------



## harrietvane

Lucifer, series 4
Game of Thrones, series 8


----------



## fruitybunch

I didn't know Lucifer series 4 is on Prime too? I thought it was only on Netflix?


----------



## harrietvane

fruitybunch said:


> I didn't know Lucifer series 4 is on Prime too? I thought it was only on Netflix?


Since Prime showed series 1-3 in Germany they are also allowed to show series 4. Maybe it´s different in other coutries?


----------



## fruitybunch

That makes sense. I think in the UK it's a Netflix exclusive but the other seasons are available on Prime!!!


----------



## robbins65

Very late to the game   The Sopranos


----------



## skyqueen

The original Dynasty


----------



## gracekelly

A Very English Scandal.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Chiller


----------



## kemilia

robbins65 said:


> Very late to the game   The Sopranos


Better late than never, this is must-see TV.


----------



## robbins65

kemilia said:


> Better late than never, this is must-see TV.



OMG best show ever!  Starting season 6 and I don't want it to end!!!


----------



## gracekelly

White Dragon. Overly long and plot too similar to The Widow.   Disappointing on the whole.


----------



## Kat Madridista

Fleabag!


----------



## skyqueen

Still the original Dynasty...9 seasons


----------



## chicinthecity777

Sneaky Pete, very good!


----------



## berrydiva

chicinthecity777 said:


> Sneaky Pete, very good!


Was just coming to post the same. I really like this show and I always enjoy Margo Martindale.


----------



## RueMonge

Fleabag. So good.


----------



## lulilu

gracekelly said:


> A Very English Scandal.



Just binge watched this over the weekend.  Kind of OTT but I love British shows.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> Just binge watched this over the weekend.  Kind of OTT but I love British shows.


I enjoyed it much more than I thought I would.


----------



## frick&frack

Durrells in Corfu season 3


----------



## pukasonqo

Good Omens, will check if American Gods is on prime and, if it is, it will be next on the list


----------



## skyqueen

Celebrity Ghost Stories


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> Just binge watched this over the weekend.  Kind of OTT but I love British shows.


I thought Hugh Grant was brilliant in it! It was meant to be satirical and some of lines were hilarious!


----------



## zinacef

Fleabag—- funny in twisted kind of way!


----------



## frick&frack

home again


----------



## Humdebug

Poldark


----------



## frick&frack

Kat Madridista said:


> Fleabag!





RueMonge said:


> Fleabag. So good.





zinacef said:


> Fleabag—- funny in twisted kind of way!



just started watching Fleabag...it's great!


----------



## frick&frack

Hummingbirds
First Flight: a mother hummingbird's story


----------



## snibor

Just started Tokyo Girl. Too early to tell if I really like it.  I liked first episode and will keep watching.


----------



## frick&frack

Good Omen...loved the angel


----------



## zinacef

Good Omen—— funny!


----------



## limom

Violette a biography of the French feminist writer. Excellent. Emmanuelle Devos is a fantastic actress.


----------



## frick&frack

limom said:


> Violette a biography of the French feminist writer. Excellent. Emmanuelle Devos is a fantastic actress.


I have that on my list to watch.  Glad to hear that it's good.


----------



## limom

frick&frack said:


> I have that on my list to watch.  Glad to hear that it's good.


Really satisfying. Well organized life story. Told in a non judgmental way. The only drawback, it is over 2 hours.
I end up ordering her best seller la batarde. It shows Simone de Beauvoir in a very different light. I never knew she was so involved with Leduc’s career.
Also in the same vein, I also watched the biographical movie of Marguerite Duras. Memoir of war. Well acted but a bit long toward the end. Still recommend as well.


----------



## frick&frack

the boys (so good)
the tick


----------



## pmburk

The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel.


----------



## frick&frack

Hogfather


----------



## frick&frack

eureka


----------



## snibor

Watched Tokyo Girl and liked it a lot.  Just finished Tokyo Alice which took a while to get into but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Porschenality

The Office...again.


----------



## frick&frack

Gavin & Stacey (so fun & sweet)


----------



## beekmanhill

Fleabag.  Love it.


----------



## RoseBella

The devil wears Prada


----------



## skyqueen

Unearthed & Untold: The Path to Pet Sematary


----------



## frick&frack

Carnival Row...LOVED IT!


----------



## kemilia

frick&frack said:


> Carnival Row...LOVED IT!


I just started on this, only got about 1 minute into it before I had to run and do something. On Howard Stern this morning he said he loved it though the first episode took a while to get into, something about fairies/pixies.. 

I find this with a lot of shows (I gave up on Breaking Bad when it first started and then went back and the rest is history--the best show ever!). Some shows don't click at first (Succession for instance) and then things start to come together. Looking forward to this one "clicking" for me!


----------



## zinacef

Just Carnival Row—— visually interesting, just trying to get into it.


----------



## rutabaga

Good Omens. I didn’t like it at first but it grew on me around the middle of the second episode.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> Carnival Row...LOVED IT!


Fabulous cinematography!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Carnival Row,  LOVED it as well. Cara's acting has gotten way better. I'm ready for S2


----------



## snibor

Downton Abbey.  Yes I never watched before!


----------



## frick&frack

kemilia said:


> I just started on this, only got about 1 minute into it before I had to run and do something. On Howard Stern this morning he said he loved it though the first episode took a while to get into, something about fairies/pixies..
> 
> I find this with a lot of shows (I gave up on Breaking Bad when it first started and then went back and the rest is history--the best show ever!). Some shows don't click at first (Succession for instance) and then things start to come together. Looking forward to this one "clicking" for me!


^I absolutely loved it, but I knew I would from the previews.  I hope you like it as you watch more.

I wish there was more magic in it because fantasy/scifi is my favorite genre.  It's really just an investigative story (like a crime drama) with romance & social commentary.  However, the cinematography, wardrobe, & locations/sets are amazing.  The acting is fantastic.  The story is gripping.  I highly recommend it for everyone...even if you don't particularly care for fantasy/scifi.




zinacef said:


> Just Carnival Row—— visually interesting, just trying to get into it.


^I hope you like it more as you keep watching.




skyqueen said:


> Fabulous cinematography!


^AGREED!!!  Plus the wardrobe/costuming is spot on.




Glitterandstuds said:


> Carnival Row,  LOVED it as well. Cara's acting has gotten way better. I'm ready for S2


^ME TOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snibor

A French Village


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> ^I absolutely loved it, but I knew I would from the previews.  I hope you like it as you watch more.
> 
> I wish there was more magic in it because fantasy/scifi is my favorite genre.  It's really just an investigative story (like a crime drama) with romance & social commentary.  However, the cinematography, wardrobe, & locations/sets are amazing.  The acting is fantastic.  The story is gripping.  I highly recommend it for everyone...even if you don't particularly care for fantasy/scifi.
> 
> 
> 
> ^I hope you like it more as you keep watching.
> 
> 
> 
> ^AGREED!!!  Plus the wardrobe/costuming is spot on.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ME TOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OT...love the new avatar! Never Forget..............


----------



## IntheOcean

Carnival Row

Very captivating show and beautifully shot, too. Can't wait for Season 2.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Late Night with Emma Thompson & Mindy Kaling...super cute!


----------



## skyqueen

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Late Night with Emma Thompson & Mindy Kaling...super cute!


I really liked this movie...Emma Thompson looked fabulous!


----------



## beekmanhill

Prime Suspect - Tennison.  It is the Tennison character later played by Helen Mirren in her early years as a police officer.  It is excellent, but unfortunately there is only one season because the author of the book had a dispute with the producers.


----------



## frick&frack

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Late Night with Emma Thompson & Mindy Kaling...super cute!





skyqueen said:


> I really liked this movie...Emma Thompson looked fabulous!



I really wanted to watch this.  Glad to hear that it's good.  I'll be watching it soon...


----------



## frick&frack

This Beautiful Fantastic (LOVED it)


----------



## Porschenality

Nailed It


----------



## Tivo

Trying once again to get through the first episode of Downton Abbey...


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> This Beautiful Fantastic (LOVED it)


Looks good...on my wish list!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Boys


----------



## frick&frack

Catastrophe (loved it)


----------



## frick&frack

Tess of the D'Urbervilles


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> This Beautiful Fantastic (LOVED it)


Such a charming movie!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Lady Zhuge said:


> The Boys


We literally just started to watch this! 
And "The Expanse".


----------



## snibor

Tivo said:


> Trying once again to get through the first episode of Downton Abbey...


I’m on season 4.  It gets really good. Plus it’s historical which I find quite interesting.


----------



## imgg

Tivo said:


> Trying once again to get through the first episode of Downton Abbey...


You got as far as I could too...


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Such a charming movie!


I'm so glad you liked it too!


----------



## floodette

Fleabag


----------



## CanuckBagLover

chicinthecity777 said:


> We literally just started to watch this!
> And "The Expanse".


The Expanse is excellent.  I love sci-fi and this is probably the best sci-fi show in years, especially the first season..It used to be carried on the Sci-Fi channel hear in Canada and then it was dropped for some reason after the 3rd season. I hope Amazon Prime does a 4th.


----------



## chicinthecity777

CanuckBagLover said:


> The Expanse is excellent.  I love sci-fi and this is probably the best sci-fi show in years, especially the first season..It used to be carried on the Sci-Fi channel hear in Canada and then it was dropped for some reason after the 3rd season. I hope Amazon Prime does a 4th.


I think Amazon picked it up from season 4.


----------



## frick&frack

CanuckBagLover said:


> The Expanse is excellent.  I love sci-fi and this is probably the best sci-fi show in years, especially the first season..It used to be carried on the Sci-Fi channel hear in Canada and then it was dropped for some reason after the 3rd season. I hope Amazon Prime does a 4th.


wow...then I need to watch it


----------



## skyqueen

Goliath   season 3


----------



## chicinthecity777

Lady Zhuge said:


> The Boys


We watched more episodes of The Boys and it's a great show! We love the Butcher character! He really steals every scene!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

chicinthecity777 said:


> We watched more episodes of The Boys and it's a great show! We love the Butcher character! He really steals every scene!



Yep! I also found Homelander to be a very interesting character. I’m really looking forward to season 2.


----------



## michellem

Marvelous Mrs. Maisel


----------



## gracekelly

Just realized that Goliath had dropped for season 3.  Watched the first 3 episodes.  Weird. weird and weird.


----------



## gracekelly

CanuckBagLover said:


> The Expanse is excellent.  I love sci-fi and this is probably the best sci-fi show in years, especially the first season..It used to be carried on the Sci-Fi channel hear in Canada and then it was dropped for some reason after the 3rd season. I hope Amazon Prime does a 4th.


That is a great show and Amazon supposedly picked it up because Bezos is a big fan.  Let's hope they make more episodes.  Don't you love the costumes for Avasarala?  The jewels are fab!

Edit:  Just discovered that it was filmed and will air  on Amazon on Dec 13, 2019
https://www.newsweek.com/expanse-season-4-cast-episodes-new-york-comic-con-1463677


----------



## lxrac

Lucifer!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

gracekelly said:


> That is a great show and Amazon supposedly picked it up because Bezos is a big fan.  Let's hope they make more episodes.  Don't you love the costumes for Avasarala?  The jewels are fab!
> 
> Edit:  Just discovered that it was filmed and will air  on Amazon on Dec 13, 2019
> https://www.newsweek.com/expanse-season-4-cast-episodes-new-york-comic-con-1463677


Love Avasarala!  Her character, her clothing her jewels!!
And thanks for the heads up on the when the new season will air!


----------



## floodette

Fleabag, but dont enjoy it as much as I thought I would


----------



## gracekelly

floodette said:


> Fleabag, but dont enjoy it as much as I thought I would


i could not get into season 1 at all and gave up quickly.

Finished season 3 of Goliath and despite some bad reviews, I enjoyed it.  It is a little weird at first, but the issues in the plot are very timely and interesting.


----------



## maxter

skyqueen said:


> Goliath   season 3



I was going to start this series.  We usually have similar tastes so I’m going to give it a try!


----------



## skyqueen

maxter said:


> I was going to start this series.  We usually have similar tastes so I’m going to give it a try!


I liked season 1 very much, season 2 not as much. Season 3 is better but haven't finished. Billy Bob is an odd duck but always interesting!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Bosch. The lead Titus Welliver is excellent as the curmudgeony detective. 

Also started The Expanse based on people's recommendation here.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Addicted to bags said:


> Bosch. The lead Titus Welliver is excellent as the curmudgeony detective.
> 
> Also started The Expanse based on people's recommendation here.


He is a good Bosch! I am a big fan of the books. Even though TW doesn't have a moustache but his portrait of the determined detective is very good.


----------



## Addicted to bags

chicinthecity777 said:


> He is a good Bosch! I am a big fan of the books. Even though TW doesn't have a moustache but his portrait of the determined detective is very good.


I'm a big fan of the books also. Titus just manages to instill Bosch's character traits perfectly. Can't wait for season 6!


----------



## gracekelly

Finished Goliath and really liked it. Binged watched Undone which is quite different. It uses real actors with a process that makes the film look like an animation. It was pretty well done and I enjoyed watching it.


----------



## skyqueen

Modern Love
Some episodes were great...some, not so much.


----------



## beekmanhill

I just started Modern Love.  First two epis were pretty good.  They are short, 28 minutes or so.


----------



## RueMonge

Modern Love, really liked the first one.


----------



## dorcast

skyqueen said:


> Modern Love
> Some episodes were great...some, not so much.



Agreed.  They have great casts,  but some were less interesting to me.  I really liked the first one (the doorman) and remember when that one was a column.


----------



## rutabaga

Half done with Modern Love. Going to watch some more tonight


----------



## RueMonge

dorcast said:


> Agreed.  They have great casts,  but some were less interesting to me.  I really liked the first one (the doorman) and remember when that one was a column.



That's how I feel that some were less interesting, but on two where the story didn't do much for me (the hospital) or were weird (the dad one) the casting was so good and the acting so great I didn't mind.


----------



## frick&frack

rewatching Downton Abbey...again


----------



## michellem

Tried to watch Fleabag but abandoned it after 2 epis. Now watching Modern Love.


----------



## millivanilli

The Rook. And I simply don't and won't get it. Loosing my patience soon (actually Ep 04).

I have literally no clue what this series is about. Guess I'll switch to the expanse...?


----------



## Addicted to bags

millivanilli said:


> The Rook. And I simply don't and won't get it. Loosing my patience soon (actually Ep 04).
> 
> I have literally no clue what this series is about. Guess I'll switch to the expanse...?


Expanse is good! It took my two episodes to start getting my bearings but now I'm ripping along watching it. The way it's going I should be finishing Season 3 just as Season 4 comes out.


----------



## Rouge H

Jack Ryan


----------



## gracekelly

Watched all of Jack Ryan.  There were too many WTF moments that were not believable.  Don't know if this will go to a third season.


----------



## RueMonge

gracekelly said:


> Watched all of Jack Ryan.  There were too many WTF moments that were not believable.  Don't know if this will go to a third season.


Oh that's too bad. I was excited about the supporting cast, not sure if I'll bother .


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Just finished The Man in the High Castle - I thought it was really good and intriguing. Starting season 2 now.


----------



## gracekelly

Feed and Dark Web.  Meh on both of them.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Modern Love

The stories are hit or miss.


----------



## cloverleigh

Lady Zhuge said:


> Modern Love
> 
> The stories are hit or miss.



I just watched some of the first episode of modern love with the doorman as I was getting ready...not bad so far.  

I didn’t realize this series is all separate stories and based off of nyt column.  I needed to see something else immediately after finishing fleabag season 2 (which I also didn’t realize was done after six episodes ha!)


----------



## Lady Zhuge

cloverleigh said:


> I just watched some of the first episode of modern love with the doorman as I was getting ready...not bad so far.



I enjoyed the first episode along with episodes 2, 3 and 6. My least favorite was episode 5.

Now watching Love Me If You Dare.


----------



## kemilia

Shameless is back and still pretty great without Fiona even.


----------



## fabuleux

I am looking forward to the third season of _The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel _this month!


----------



## bag-princess

anyone else watching Carnival Row???  i loved the first season and can't wait to see what happens with season 2!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Fleabag


----------



## rutabaga

fabuleux said:


> I am looking forward to the third season of _The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel _this month!
> View attachment 4604785



They’re really phoning it in this season. I thought I read on TPF a post where someone described it as an extended music video (so true!!!) but can’t find the thread. 6 episodes down with 2 more to go.


----------



## northerndancer

I just finished watching all seven seasons of The Shield.  I missed it the first time around (2002-2008).  There is some great writing, acting and character development in this series.


----------



## floodette

Mrs. Maisel. Only one episode so far.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Just finished watching Season 3 of Mrs. Maizel. I liked it!
It was a transition season as the lives of all the characters changed. Loved how Suzie's character grew. She got to really shine this season.


----------



## lulilu

Addicted to bags said:


> Just finished watching Season 3 of Mrs. Maizel. I liked it!
> It was a transition season as the lives of all the characters changed. Loved how Suzie's character grew. She got to really shine this season.



An article about the real apartment they lived in.  A few block from my son's apartment at Columbia.
https://www.curbed.com/2019/12/13/21019675/marvelous-mrs-maisel-apartment-location-layout-building


----------



## justwatchin

BOSCH season 5


----------



## snibor

For those of you who watch Mrs. Maisel.  Very sad.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/ente...arantina-died-accidental-overdose/2673764001/


----------



## Addicted to bags

snibor said:


> For those of you who watch Mrs. Maisel.  Very sad.
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/ente...arantina-died-accidental-overdose/2673764001/


Oh that is sad! I liked his interactions with Suzy. Especially when he was a housemate in that incredibly tiny studio.


----------



## snibor

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh that is sad! I liked his interactions with Suzy. Especially when he was a housemate in that incredibly tiny studio.


Ya. I just finished the third season.


----------



## Addicted to bags

snibor said:


> Ya. I just finished the third season.


Did you like it? I did and can't wait till season 4.


----------



## snibor

Addicted to bags said:


> Did you like it? I did and can't wait till season 4.


I liked it.  Not sure I loved it as much as first 2 seasons but it was enjoyable.  Now I’m trying to figure out what else to watch.  Maybe jack ryan series.


----------



## Compass Rose

Right ow I am in the process of loving and hating Fortitude at the same time.


----------



## whateve

I finally finished The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel.


----------



## robbins65

Just started Season 3 of Mrs. Maisel


----------



## pmburk

Working on season 3 of Mrs. Maisel.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Almost finished watching Season 4 of The Expanse. Lots of changes but Avasarala still dresses fabulously! I can hardly wait for Season 5 which is being filmed now.


----------



## chowlover2

The Aeronaults


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Finished the season 3 of  Mrs. Maisel


----------



## gracekelly

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh that is sad! I liked his interactions with Suzy. Especially when he was a housemate in that incredibly tiny studio.


Yes.  Those were very funny scenes.  I have two more episodes to go.  Parts are extremely funny.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Addicted to bags said:


> Almost finished watching Season 4 of The Expanse. Lots of changes but Avasarala still dresses fabulously! I can hardly wait for Season 5 which is being filmed now.


I just finished season 4.  I thought it was the best season yet.  Loved Avasarala's clothes, especialy how they updated her wardrobe to include stunning pantsuits.  I wonder who the costume designer is.  So glad that Amazon picked this series up.  Can't wait for season 5.


----------



## skyqueen

Psychic Investigators


----------



## Addicted to bags

CanuckBagLover said:


> I just finished season 4.  I thought it was the best season yet.  Loved Avasarala's clothes, especialy how they updated her wardrobe to include stunning pantsuits.  I wonder who the costume designer is.  So glad that Amazon picked this series up.  Can't wait for season 5.


I just started reading the 1st book. I'm obsessed with The Expanse! I think there are 11 books so hopefully at least 11 seasons. 
Yes, Avasarala's pantsuits were fab! I've never been a big fan of the the actress who plays her but I am now because of this series.

And I have to thank this thread for turning me onto The Expanse! If I hadn't read what a few of you had said, I would have missed out. So thanks


----------



## gracekelly

Finished Mrs. Maisel.  The set up for next season is rather good.

Can't wait for The Expanse to start!  Very interesting series.  I loved every outfit that Avasarala wore in the show and her jewelry.   I ran into the actress years ago at a store.  She started talking to me and complimenting me on my Kelly.  I immediately recognized her voice.  She has done many movies and TV shows, but I think that The Expanse has really given her a bigger audience.


----------



## sgj99

just finished the second season of Jack Ryan


----------



## snibor

sgj99 said:


> just finished the second season of Jack Ryan


Me too!  I binge watched


----------



## melissatrv

Just finished The Americans (worth watching)


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Expanse - slow start, but I hear that it gets better


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lady Zhuge said:


> The Expanse - slow start, but I hear that it gets better


Once you get past the Belter's accent, you are in for a great ride


----------



## skyqueen

Ted Bundy: Falling For A Killer
Never before interviews with his victims...CREEPY!


----------



## sgj99

melissatrv said:


> Just finished The Americans (worth watching)


Loved that show!


----------



## rutabaga

I've been blazing through Silicon Valley. About to start season 6.
Before that, I watched both seasons of Jack Ryan.


----------



## snibor

Just finished boardwalk empire.before that jack ryan and poldark.


----------



## Addicted to bags

i*bella said:


> I've been blazing through Silicon Valley. About to start season 6.
> Before that, I watched both seasons of Jack Ryan.


How is Silicon Valley?


----------



## rutabaga

Addicted to bags said:


> How is Silicon Valley?



I really like it! Really good music during the end credits too.


----------



## Addicted to bags

i*bella said:


> I really like it! Really good music during the end credits too.


Hmmm thanks. I'll try it out when I've finished The Crown.


----------



## snibor

Escape at Dannemora.  True story directed by Ben Stiller.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Star Trek Picard


----------



## rutabaga

Watched a couple movies this week: The Big Sick and Little Italy


----------



## BelaS

Me Before You


----------



## skyqueen

Hunters


----------



## michellem

The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel season 3


----------



## limom

The Farewell. 
Great movie with an all Asian cast. It is absolutely delightful and Acquafina’s acting is worthy of her globe.
It felt authentic, heartfelt. Highly recommended.


----------



## Compass Rose

The Hunters ...


----------



## skyqueen

The Stranger


----------



## pukasonqo

Goliath


----------



## chowlover2

pukasonqo said:


> Goliath


If you are on season 3 it’s crazy town.


----------



## rutabaga

Hunters. Two more episodes left!


----------



## Rouge H

Hunters...Al Pacino is amazing❤️


----------



## Tivo

So much praise in here for The Expanse. Gonna give it a whirl!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Tivo said:


> So much praise in here for The Expanse. Gonna give it a whirl!


Both the series and books are awesome! It might take 2-3 episodes to get into tho.... stick with it cause it gets really good.


----------



## skyqueen

The Lost City of Cecil B. DeMille...interesting!


----------



## gracekelly

Aeronauts

enjoyed it!


----------



## Tivo

Gonna give Marvelous Mrs. Maisel another try. 

I can never get past episode 2


----------



## skyqueen

Ghost Town 
Ann Rule...The Stranger Beside Me
A Shock To The System...quirky!


----------



## kemilia

The Hunters. 
Disturbing to say the least but I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Tivo

kemilia said:


> The Hunters.
> Disturbing to say the least but I'm sticking with it.


What is it about?


----------



## kemilia

Tivo said:


> What is it about?


Nazi hunters working in the '70s. A quirky cast and interesting plot but interspersed with death camp flashbacks (both real and "acted") which I do not like but keeps me on my toes, kinda. Especially with this stinkin' virus upending our lives a bit.


----------



## Tivo

kemilia said:


> Nazi hunters working in the '70s. A quirky cast and interesting plot but interspersed with death camp flashbacks (both real and "acted") which I do not like but keeps me on my toes, kinda. Especially with this stinkin' virus upending our lives a bit.


Thank you! Not sure this is up my alley, lol


----------



## Lady Zhuge

30 Rock

This show would be so much better if Tracy Morgan/Jordan weren’t in it. His character is so annoying and not the least bit funny.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I’m excited to watch Making the Cut, starts Friday...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Tivo said:


> Gonna give Marvelous Mrs. Maisel another try.
> 
> I can never get past episode 2


I thought it was quite overrated.


----------



## Tivo

chicinthecity777 said:


> I thought it was quite overrated.


It’s very sharp and cute so far, but I’m on season 2 now and still not sold.


----------



## whateve

Tivo said:


> It’s very sharp and cute so far, but I’m on season 2 now and still not sold.


I think the main reason I liked it is because my father was a Jew from New York, and a lot of it reminded me of my family.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Making the cut....


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I am watching an episode of Murder She Wrote" a day and "Star Trek Picard" every Friday.


----------



## whateve

Ozark season 3


----------



## jennlt

Knives Out. I highly recommend it!


----------



## whateve

Are You Being Served?


----------



## michellem

Victoria


----------



## skyqueen

whateve said:


> Are You Being Served?


My Mother was addicted to this show in the 1970s...then I started watching with her. Thanks for the memories!


----------



## nyshopaholic

Making the Cut with Tim Gunn and Heidi Klum


----------



## whateve

nyshopaholic said:


> Making the Cut with Tim Gunn and Heidi Klum


Is it as good as Project Runway?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

whateve said:


> Is it as good as Project Runway?


I know you weren’t asking me but I think it is!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Curb Your Enthusiasm...


----------



## whateve

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I know you weren’t asking me but I think it is!


Thanks!


----------



## michellem

Making the cut


----------



## Aimee3

Making the Cut!
I love Tim Gunn!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Aimee3 said:


> Making the Cut!
> I love Tim Gunn!!!


Yes!!! I also really like Nicole Richie as a judge....


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Making the cut...


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> My Mother was addicted to this show in the 1970s...then I started watching with her. Thanks for the memories!


I used to watch this with my ex...he liked it more than I did.  We also watched Fawlty Towers with John Cleese...same situation.  I liked John Cleese, but when he started getting “manic”, I had enough.  I felt the same way about Jim Carrey...very good actor, but when his character started going off the rails, that’s when I would stop watching whatever it was.


----------



## chowlover2

bisbee said:


> I used to watch this with my ex...he liked it more than I did.  We also watched Fawlty Towers with John Cleese...same situation.  I liked John Cleese, but when he started getting “manic”, I had enough.  I felt the same way about Jim Carrey...very good actor, but when his character started going off the rails, that’s when I would stop watching whatever it was.


Have you ever watched " As Time goes by? My Mom and I used to watch around the same time period. It's great, stars Judi Dench before she became really famous. I highly recommend it!


----------



## whateve

bisbee said:


> I used to watch this with my ex...he liked it more than I did.  We also watched Fawlty Towers with John Cleese...same situation.  I liked John Cleese, but when he started getting “manic”, I had enough.  I felt the same way about Jim Carrey...very good actor, but when his character started going off the rails, that’s when I would stop watching whatever it was.


I love Fawlty Towers! I wish they had made more than one season. I agree about Jim Carrey. I think a lot of comedians don't have a filter. They try everything, some of which works and some that doesn't.


----------



## whateve

Making the Cut


----------



## lucydee

Zero Zero Zero.


----------



## skyqueen

BuzzFeed Unsolved: True Crime
Don't bother...2 abnoxious hosts that talk non stop and think they are funny. I was intered in the crime not the asinine banter. A waste!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

whateve said:


> Making the Cut


Are you liking the show?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Bosch Season 6 released over the weekend. I've downloaded it and can't wait to start watching. And apparently there will be a season 7!


----------



## lulilu

Srugim -- an Israeli series set in Jerusalem


----------



## chicinthecity777

Addicted to bags said:


> Bosch Season 6 released over the weekend. I've downloaded it and can't wait to start watching. And apparently there will be a season 7!


We have been re-watch Bosch older seasons and we are about to finish season 5 this evening. I can't wait to start season 6! And yes they are renewed until at least season 7. Another company (I can't remember which one on top of my head) is doing the Lincoln Lawyer series.


----------



## whateve

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Are you liking the show?


Yes, I am! But I haven't finished it yet and I'm avoiding looking at the Making the Cut store in Amazon until I do.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

whateve said:


> Yes, I am! But I haven't finished it yet and I'm avoiding looking at the Making the Cut store in Amazon until I do.


Everything is sold out when I have checked.


----------



## whateve

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Everything is sold out when I have checked.


That's a shame. I guess it won't matter when I look then. I kept forgetting to watch this show.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

whateve said:


> That's a shame. I guess it won't matter when I look then. I kept forgetting to watch this show.


I think the items go quickly right after the show...


----------



## skyqueen

Afterglow...Julie Christie


----------



## bisbee

chowlover2 said:


> Have you ever watched " As Time goes by? My Mom and I used to watch around the same time period. It's great, stars Judi Dench before she became really famous. I highly recommend it!


Yes!  That was one of my favorite British series!  Also loved “To the Manor Born”.


----------



## chowlover2

Yes, I loved that one as well!


----------



## randr21

Upload...it is the only thing I've seen recently that was original, funny and so interesting that I couldn't stop watching. Acting was not tops, and it can be cheese a bit, but who cares. Just the premise of a digital heaven got me hooked.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Catastrophe - great show!


----------



## whateve

Upload


----------



## fettfleck

randr21 said:


> Upload...it is the only thing I've seen recently that was original, funny and so interesting that I couldn't stop watching. Acting was not tops, and it can be cheese a bit, but who cares. Just the premise of a digital heaven got me hooked.



I loved this show, too! They really touched on everything the digital time brings with it.
Wishes there is a second season now. That is the good and the bad you get the whole season at once. You can happily binge it, but then it is just finished...


----------



## whateve

fettfleck said:


> I loved this show, too! They really touched on everything the digital time brings with it.
> Wishes there is a second season now. That is the good and the bad you get the whole season at once. You can happily binge it, but then it is just finished...


I just finished it too. I wasn't expecting that last episode to be so short. It was over before I realized.


----------



## randr21

fettfleck said:


> I loved this show, too! They really touched on everything the digital time brings with it.
> Wishes there is a second season now. That is the good and the bad you get the whole season at once. You can happily binge it, but then it is just finished...



I read somewhere that the creator is the same as the one for The Office.  Lol, now Nora's boss makes sense when she does crazy things like ask for the food back as Nora was eating it when she got suspended.  If you know of other shows like this, point me to them!


----------



## randr21

whateve said:


> I just finished it too. I wasn't expecting that last episode to be so short. It was over before I realized.



I kept saying that after each ep...wow that was over so quickly.  Guess the old saying of "time flies when you're having fun applies to good shows too."


----------



## lovieluvslux

Wel;, just finished Gloria Bell.  The original Gloria - Chilean version was much better.  Both are worth watching for comparisons.


----------



## fettfleck

whateve said:


> I just finished it too. I wasn't expecting that last episode to be so short. It was over before I realized.



I know! *cry*



randr21 said:


> I read somewhere that the creator is the same as the one for The Office.  Lol, now Nora's boss makes sense when she does crazy things like ask for the food back as Nora was eating it when she got suspended.  If you know of other shows like this, point me to them!



Oh, that would make sense! I wanted to rewatch The Office from the beginning anyway (just saw a few episodes...), but still hesitating if getting all seasons at once is good for me (I tend to bingewatch)... 
Perhaps if you like that kind of characters you might like Community. I am currently watching that on Netflix. It is about a group of differing personalities meeting and becoming a group of friends at a community college with a lot of cameos by famous actors and with many side blows to a lot of current topics and inclusion of nerdy themes.


----------



## randr21

fettfleck said:


> I know! *cry*
> 
> Oh, that would make sense! I wanted to rewatch The Office from the beginning anyway (just saw a few episodes...), but still hesitating if getting all seasons at once is good for me (I tend to bingewatch)...
> Perhaps if you like that kind of characters you might like Community. I am currently watching that on Netflix. It is about a group of differing personalities meeting and becoming a group of friends at a community college with a lot of cameos by famous actors and with many side blows to a lot of current topics and inclusion of nerdy themes.



Tbh, I've never followed The Office or Community religiously. I like a sprinkle of fantasy to my sitcoms, like The Good Place, although it's not as good as Upload imo.  Another whimsical recommendation would be Kimmy Schmidt series on Netflix, btw wasn't she also on The Office? They came out with a movie this week I think, since the series ended. That show has so many witty dialogue back to back, if you blink, you'll miss it.


----------



## lulilu

The Beauty and the Baker


----------



## whateve

I See You


----------



## LavenderIce

Upload


----------



## whateve

Fortitude


----------



## Addicted to bags

.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Upload


----------



## bellecate

Just finished all the seasons of Justified. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Taiwo92

Vampire Diaries


----------



## whateve

Rocketman


----------



## poopsie

Faberge: A Life of It's Own

Rocketman


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Little Fires Everywhere


----------



## skyqueen

Pollie-Jean said:


> Little Fires Everywhere


Worth it?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

skyqueen said:


> Worth it?


Not as good as Big Little Lies but I liked it


----------



## snibor

Just finished Banished. It’s 7 episodes and really good!  Also watched Just Mercy. Highly recommend both.


----------



## KellyObsessed

The Story Of China with Michael Wood.


----------



## whateve

Sneaky Pete


----------



## skyqueen

Pollie-Jean said:


> Not as good as Big Little Lies but I liked it


Just finished...I liked it. I had to laugh, in the beginning...Witherspoon had her Tracy Flick going!


----------



## skyqueen

Starring Adam West


----------



## limom

Bingeing like crazy:
In safe hands. French adoption story.
What’s in a name? Excellent French comedy RIP valerie Benguigui.
Inchallah Dimanche. yes, yes, yes.
Adele H Isabelle at her prime.
The Lover. Gorgeous loved the book. It is a bit unnerving as it is really the story of the  seduction of a young teenager by an older man...
Haute Cuisine. Delightful story.
Dalida biography. I loved her as a kid. Good movie.
The midwife. Catherine Deneuve is simply great. Good story mother/daughter.


----------



## nightatthemoxie

Getting ready to start Knives Out. It just started streaming on Amazon today. Haven't watched it before... hope it's good!


----------



## skyqueen

nightatthemoxie said:


> Getting ready to start Knives Out. It just started streaming on Amazon today. Haven't watched it before... hope it's good!


I liked it...campy and fun!


----------



## skyqueen

In Focus: The Hollywood Lens of Murry Garrett


----------



## Winter’sJoy

The Great Gatsby


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Just Mercy


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Night Manager


----------



## kemilia

Started back in on Goliath again. I do love this show, I started and stopped a few months ago and now I'm back.


----------



## rutabaga

nightatthemoxie said:


> Getting ready to start Knives Out. It just started streaming on Amazon today. Haven't watched it before... hope it's good!



I was so looking forward to this movie and watched it last weekend. Both DH and I were disappointed - we expected it to be way better!


----------



## chowlover2

The third season is crazy town.


----------



## whateve

i*bella said:


> I was so looking forward to this movie and watched it last weekend. Both DH and I were disappointed - we expected it to be way better!


We felt the same way. We saw it in the theater. I think we are just too old and have seen it before.


----------



## robbins65

Bosch


----------



## skyqueen

In Search of Voodoo: Roots to Heaven
Fascinating! Caution for animal sacrifice.


----------



## rutabaga

Bingewatched both seasons of Dream of Italy


----------



## hermes_lemming

Hanna... second season.  Absolutely amazing


----------



## IntheOcean

Binge-watched Season 2 of Hanna. Really liked it, perhaps even more than Season 1... but I'm not sure yet


----------



## randr21

hermes_lemming said:


> Hanna... second season.  Absolutely amazing



Agreed, slow burn at first...


----------



## BunnyLady4

Selma


----------



## skyqueen

Frozen Ground


----------



## limom

The players


----------



## TraGiv

Hanna Season 2


----------



## sgj99

Yellowstone


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Made in Heaven


----------



## whateve

I couldn't remember the name of the program, then I did - The Unforgotten


----------



## Staci_W

I didn't realize PBS made such good series. I watched Mercy Street, Victoria, and just started Les Miserable.


----------



## chowlover2

Staci_W said:


> I didn't realize PBS made such good series. I watched Mercy Street, Victoria, and just started Les Miserable.


That's one of the things they are known for! Did you watch Downton Abbey?


----------



## skyqueen

Sins of the Mother


----------



## limom

A great list. Some oldies but goodies well worth viewing. Hello De Palma








						The 100 Best Movies on Amazon Prime Right Now
					

Annette, Titanic, Zero Dark Thirty, and more.




					www.vulture.com


----------



## pukasonqo

The Boys


----------



## tln

Staci_W said:


> I didn't realize PBS made such good series. I watched Mercy Street, Victoria, and just started Les Miserable.


Endeavor is another Materpiece series on Prime. You might like it. I’m up to season 4 and can recommend.


----------



## Addicted to bags

tln said:


> Endeavor is another Materpiece series on Prime. You might like it. I’m up to season 4 and can recommend.


I enjoyed Endeavor Morse also.


----------



## whateve

tln said:


> Endeavor is another Materpiece series on Prime. You might like it. I’m up to season 4 and can recommend.


I liked this show too.


----------



## tln

whateve said:


> I liked this show too.


Have you tried Inspector Lewis or Inspector Morse? Those are next for me.


----------



## whateve

tln said:


> Have you tried Inspector Lewis or Inspector Morse? Those are next for me.


I don't think so. I'll look for them. I've been watching Silent Witness.


----------



## limom

Someone on the thread recommended Suitable girl. excellent documentary.


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> Someone on the thread recommended Suitable girl. excellent documentary.



I recommended it.  Really liked it.


----------



## Tivo

I’m just starting Zero Zero Zero


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> I recommended it.  Really liked it.


Thanks for the rec. I loved it. Love the women and was cheering for the overweight (the show‘s word) woman, her entire family and her fiancé/husband were the best.
I don’t get the idea that the woman who moved to Bahrein Will be happy.


----------



## whateve

Utopia


----------



## Cavalier Girl

limom said:


> Someone on the thread recommended Suitable girl. excellent documentary.





lulilu said:


> I recommended it.  Really liked it.



Thank you, both!  Something to look forward to watching this weekend.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Confessions of a Shopaholic

It is so terrible!!!  I am only watching it to see Hugh Dancy.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I'm going old school and rewatching all seasons of Monk, the OCD detective in San Francisco. Tony Shaloub's physical comedy is spot on.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm going old school and rewatching all seasons of Monk, the OCD detective in San Francisco. Tony Shaloub's physical comedy is spot on.


I love Monk, plus I like seeing San Francisco since I used to live there.


----------



## chowlover2

Waiting for Borat...


----------



## chowlover2

skyqueen said:


> Goliath...Billy Bob Thornton  Season 1
> A Very English Scandal


Season 2 of Goliath isn't bad, but don't bother with 3rd & final season, it is crazy town. Unless of course you like that kind of thing. I was psyched up to see Amy Brenneman again, but she was wasted.


----------



## 336

Smashing out Criminal Minds, waiting for Borat to come out


----------



## louie_louie

I'm rewatching Fleabag season 2.  I love the hot priest


----------



## skyqueen

Uncle Frank


----------



## Tivo

I started checking out some of the fitness video offerings on Prime. Cardio and yoga!


----------



## whateve

Tivo said:


> I started checking out some of the fitness video offerings on Prime. Cardio and yoga!


I didn't realize they had these! About a month ago I thought about searching for them but I guess I forgot!


----------



## lulilu

I just watched Mindy Kaling's Late Night.  A nice, easy movie.


----------



## Tivo

whateve said:


> I didn't realize they had these! About a month ago I thought about searching for them but I guess I forgot!


They do! I was very pleasantly surprised because Netflix doesn’t appear to have any.


----------



## whateve

Tivo said:


> They do! I was very pleasantly surprised because Netflix doesn’t appear to have any.


I think I searched on Netflix and didn't find any so didn't even try on Amazon. I'll have to remember to look.


----------



## Love4MK

Psych (Season 6)
Been re-watching it from the beginning with my dude.


----------



## starrynite_87

Currently watching The Secret: Dare to Dream with Katie Holmes


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Love4MK said:


> Psych (Season 6)
> Been re-watching it from the beginning with my dude.


Love Psych!! I didn’t realize it was on Amazon Prime...


----------



## Lake Effect

I just watched a Jesse Stone movie, Stone Cold (I thought it odd they offered the random movie) which the only one in the series I hadn't seen. It turns out they are offering up Romancing the Stone, Jewel of the Nile, Moonstruck and a whole bunch of random 80s movies. And Love Punch. I'm set for the rest of the day


----------



## CanuckBagLover

The Expanse - Season 5
The Wilds 
Both are excellent


----------



## Addicted to bags

CanuckBagLover said:


> The Expanse - Season 5
> The Wilds
> Both are excellent


I love the Expanse, have read all the books and watched thru season 4. I'm impatiently waiting until season 5 is fully downloaded before I start watching but I'm pleased to hear you are enjoying season 5.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Addicted to bags said:


> I love the Expanse, have read all the books and watched thru season 4. I'm impatiently waiting until season 5 is fully downloaded before I start watching but I'm pleased to hear you are enjoying season 5.


I've read all the books too!  I started late and was able to binge watch the first 4 episodes of Season 5 and now I have to wait each week for the new episode. So I've decided until the full season is available and binge the entire season from the first episode.   I think there is only one more season left (so sad)!  This has been the best sci-fi show in years.


----------



## Addicted to bags

CanuckBagLover said:


> I've read all the books too!  I started late and was able to binge watch the first 4 episodes of Season 5 and now I have to wait each week for the new episode. So I've decided until the full season is available and binge the entire season from the first episode.   I think there is only one more season left (so sad)!  This has been the best sci-fi show in years.


Definitely the best sci-fi show in years!! Have you heard when the last book will be out? It was supposed to be out in 2020 but obviously there where distractions.

Edit: Just looked it up and it just says book 9 will be released in 2021. Arrrgh. Well I'll have time to re-read all the books and watch season 5


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Addicted to bags said:


> Definitely the best sci-fi show in years!! Have you heard when the last book will be out? It was supposed to be out in 2020 but obviously there where distractions.
> 
> Edit: Just looked it up and it just says book 9 will be released in 2021. Arrrgh. Well I'll have time to re-read all the books and watch season 5


Thanks for letting me know!  I know this getting off topic but I keep hoping that James Corey will do a prequel spin off series of books featuring Detective Miller from season 1 and the first novel.  I think that could be really interesting.


----------



## Addicted to bags

CanuckBagLover said:


> Thanks for letting me know!  I know this getting off topic but I keep hoping that James Corey will do a prequel spin off series of books featuring Detective Miller from season 1 and the first novel.  I think that could be really interesting.


I read that the 2 authors who write under the name James Corey, said no prequels  but I agree a book about Det. Miller would be great. They do have novellas for some of the characters, have you checked those out?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Addicted to bags said:


> I read that the 2 authors who write under the name James Corey, said no prequels  but I agree a book about Det. Miller would be great. They do have novellas for some of the characters, have you checked those out?


I haven't yet but on my to read list!  
So nice to find another fan of the Expanse like me!  
But I guess we should stop hijacking the thread!


----------



## whateve

I just finished A Very British Scandal. It was great!


----------



## skyqueen

The Johnny Carson Show...Animal Antics
Sometimes you just need a good laugh!


----------



## skyqueen

American Playboy: The Hugh Hefner Story


----------



## Tivo

I’m trying to get into The Expanse, but it’s just not grabbing me. On episode 1 and it’s all over the place.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Tivo said:


> I’m trying to get into The Expanse, but it’s just not grabbing me. On episode 1 and it’s all over the place.


Episode 1 & 2 are slow and give the background which will be explained later. Also the accent of the Belters can be hard to understand but if you can just go with the flow you will get hooked.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Addicted to bags said:


> Episode 1 & 2 are slow and give the background which will be explained later. Also the accent of the Belters can be hard to understand but if you can just go with the flow you will get hooked.


I read the books before the watching series and that helped provide backround.  But give it a chance, especially if you like SciFi.


----------



## TC1

The Wilds. Really enjoying it so far! I'm 4 ep's in


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TC1 said:


> The Wilds. Really enjoying it so far! I'm 4 ep's in


Completely addicted to it!  Binged watch it and can't wait for the next season! Fantastic acting too buy the cast.


----------



## Setherwood

Flack


----------



## whateve

Grantchester Season 5


----------



## pursegirl3

Just finished watching Queen and Adam Lambert around the world. Perfect thing to watch during the snowstorm.


----------



## tln

New Tricks.


----------



## whateve

The Living and the Dead


----------



## tln

An Inspector Calls. Highly recommend.


----------



## Tivo

tln said:


> An Inspector Calls. Highly recommend.


I am currently watching this because of your post!


----------



## tln

I hope you like it!


----------



## Tivo

tln said:


> I hope you like it!


I really enjoyed it! Love those kind of Agatha Christie mysteries.


----------



## tln

Tivo said:


> I really enjoyed it! Love those kind of Agatha Christie mysteries.


Same! I just love a good mystery!


----------



## wantitneedit

The Good Fight - loving it!


----------



## Tivo

wantitneedit said:


> The Good Fight - loving it!


Is it better than The Good Wife?


----------



## wantitneedit

Tivo said:


> Is it better than The Good Wife?


For me, yes.  I didn't last more than a few seasons of The Good Wife, though my husband and daughter really liked it and watched all seasons.  I am only up to season 2 of The Good Fight.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Red Oaks - sort of filling the gap for us after Cobra Kai


----------



## LavenderIce

Just finished Flack.


----------



## TC1

Flack. I'm liking it so far


----------



## LavenderIce

Tell Me Your Secrets. Just watched the first episode. Seems to be a clusterF_ but I'll continue to watch, mainly for Lily Rabe.


----------



## zinacef

Flack


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Moulin Rouge!

A long time favorite of mine. Love the singing!


----------



## snibor

X


----------



## skyqueen

Mae West  Dirty Blonde
Documentary about the fabulous Mae West


----------



## skyqueen

Seven Psychopaths
The Lookalike


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> Mae West  Dirty Blonde
> Documentary about the fabulous Mae West


Is it the same one as PBS?
If so, such a good story. Love that woman.


----------



## poopsie

*QBVII*

I was OMG OMG OMG 
This is the 70's mini series of the Leon Uris novel with Anthony Hopkins, Ben Gazzara and Lee Remick 
I hadn't seen it since the original airing


----------



## wantitneedit

The West Wing and Bosch.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Endeavour. Gotta love DCI Thursday. Ok, and Morse too.

I’m also watching Tell Me Your Secrets.


----------



## chowlover2

poopsie said:


> *QBVII*
> 
> I was OMG OMG OMG
> This is the 70's mini series of the Leon Uris novel with Anthony Hopkins, Ben Gazzara and Lee Remick
> I hadn't seen it since the original airing


OMG! I loved that miniseries!


----------



## TC1

Just finished Tell Me Your Secrets. Drags a little at times, the last 2 episodes are crazy!


----------



## Setherwood

It's a Sin.
Limited series, phenomenal.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Setherwood said:


> It's a Sin.
> Limited series, phenomenal.



This looks interesting, but I thought it was on HBO? 



TC1 said:


> Just finished Tell Me Your Secrets. Drags a little at times, the last 2 episodes are crazy!



The writing really went downhill and the characters were cringeworthy. What a waste of acting talent.

I’m currently watching The Affair and Silent Witness.


----------



## Setherwood

Lady Zhuge said:


> This looks interesting, but I thought it was on HBO?



I watched it on Prime. It is a recent addition.


----------



## Tivo

TC1 said:


> Just finished Tell Me Your Secrets. Drags a little at times, the last 2 episodes are crazy!


Ooh! This sounds interesting!


----------



## chowlover2

Tell me all Your Secrets! Crazytown, but just what I need right now!


----------



## TC1

Younger. I love the 20 min episode formats, lol


----------



## helpfulniche

Couples Therapy. I am obsessed.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

ZeroZeroZero - excellent crime drama on the international drug trade - imagine a mix of  The Godfather - Sicario - Trafficking.


----------



## V0N1B2

CanuckBagLover said:


> ZeroZeroZero - excellent crime drama on the international drug trade - imagine a mix of  The Godfather - Sicario - Trafficking.


Thanks for the rec. 
Your description made it sound like something we'd really like and we just watched the first episode last night. Looking forward to another one tonight.

We just finished watching Patriot. It's the oddest little show. It's this strange mix of humour and drama, little bit of violence...
Very strange characters (and dialogue) and some really unexpected laughs. I couldn't stop watching though.

Enjoyed The Night Manager.

Mostly have a bunch of shows I've seen the first one or two episodes of but haven't committed to them.
Need to finish The Widow - I'm halfway through and I don't know why I stopped watching, I just did.
Mr. V0N was liking The Man in the High Castle, but again, another unfinished series. I started The Hunters, but only got three episodes in. Same with Sneaky Pete. I'm just not really a TV watcher although I have an Echo Show in the kitchen and watch old Two and a Half Men episodes while I'm puttering. Man, that show makes me howl.


----------



## Addicted to bags

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks for the rec.
> Your description made it sound like something we'd really like and we just watched the first episode last night. Looking forward to another one tonight.
> 
> We just finished watching Patriot. It's the oddest little show. It's this strange mix of humour and drama, little bit of violence...
> Very strange characters (and dialogue) and some really unexpected laughs. I couldn't stop watching though.
> 
> Enjoyed The Night Manager.
> 
> Mostly have a bunch of shows I've seen the first one or two episodes of but haven't committed to them.
> Need to finish The Widow - I'm halfway through and I don't know why I stopped watching, I just did.
> Mr. V0N was liking The Man in the High Castle, but again, another unfinished series. I started The Hunters, but only got three episodes in. Same with Sneaky Pete. I'm just not really a TV watcher although I have an Echo Show in the kitchen and watch old Two and a Half Men episodes while I'm puttering. Man, that show makes me howl.


I loved The Night Manager!! Very smart thriller/suspense series. I wish they could do another season but the plot would have to change so much.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Sense and Sensibility (1995 movie)

Am I really that old? Kate Winslet, Emma Thompson, and Hugh Grant looks so young. 
The older I get, the more I appreciate these types of movies.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks for the rec.
> Your description made it sound like something we'd really like and we just watched the first episode last night. Looking forward to another one tonight.
> 
> We just finished watching Patriot. It's the oddest little show. It's this strange mix of humour and drama, little bit of violence...
> Very strange characters (and dialogue) and some really unexpected laughs. I couldn't stop watching though.
> 
> Enjoyed The Night Manager.
> 
> Mostly have a bunch of shows I've seen the first one or two episodes of but haven't committed to them.
> Need to finish The Widow - I'm halfway through and I don't know why I stopped watching, I just did.
> Mr. V0N was liking The Man in the High Castle, but again, another unfinished series. I started The Hunters, but only got three episodes in. Same with Sneaky Pete. I'm just not really a TV watcher although I have an Echo Show in the kitchen and watch old Two and a Half Men episodes while I'm puttering. Man, that show makes me howl.


Glad you liked it.  
Will have to check out the Patriot.
Loved the Night Manager.
The Man in the High Castle is one of my all time favorites.  I found the first season a little slow but each season gets better.  Rufus Sewell who plays John Smith just gives an outsanding performance as the series progress. Highly recommend that you give it another try.
Also, while I am not sure if this is on Amazon Prime, but have you seen McMafia


----------



## lulilu

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks for the rec.
> Your description made it sound like something we'd really like and we just watched the first episode last night. Looking forward to another one tonight.
> 
> We just finished watching Patriot. It's the oddest little show. It's this strange mix of humour and drama, little bit of violence...
> Very strange characters (and dialogue) and some really unexpected laughs. I couldn't stop watching though.
> 
> Enjoyed The Night Manager.
> 
> Mostly have a bunch of shows I've seen the first one or two episodes of but haven't committed to them.
> Need to finish The Widow - I'm halfway through and I don't know why I stopped watching, I just did.
> Mr. V0N was liking The Man in the High Castle, but again, another unfinished series. I started The Hunters, but only got three episodes in. Same with Sneaky Pete. I'm just not really a TV watcher although I have an Echo Show in the kitchen and watch old Two and a Half Men episodes while I'm puttering. Man, that show makes me howl.



I don't know what it is, but I also fall out of love/like with some series, after a few episodes, or after a season or two, e.g., Sneaky Pete, Peeky Blinders, Man in the High Castle.

And we are definitely guilty of watching old comedies, like Brooklyn 99, just for an easy laugh.  Especially after watching a dark show.


----------



## rutabaga

lulilu said:


> I don't know what it is, but I also fall out of love/like with some series, after a few episodes, or after a season or two, e.g., Sneaky Pete, Peeky Blinders, Man in the High Castle.
> 
> And we are definitely guilty of watching old comedies, like Brooklyn 99, just for an easy laugh.  Especially after watching a dark show.



love Brooklyn 99!

I just finished rewatching Good Omens. Definitely watch this if you haven’t already, it’s only 6 episodes.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

i*bella said:


> love Brooklyn 99!
> 
> I just finished rewatching Good Omens. Definitely watch this if you haven’t already, it’s only 6 episodes.


Loved Good Omens!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> I don't know what it is, but I also fall out of love/like with some series, after a few episodes, or after a season or two, e.g., Sneaky Pete, Peeky Blinders, Man in the High Castle.
> 
> And we are definitely guilty of watching old comedies, like Brooklyn 99, just for an easy laugh.  Especially after watching a dark show.


McMafia is a limited series (British) loosely based on a real story about a Russian mob family.  Very good.  Aired a few years back. Its called McMafia becaused allegedly the Russian crime family adopted the McDonalds business model to expand their empire.


----------



## snibor

I binged on all seasons of Bosch.  Didn’t think I was gonna like it at first then got hooked.


----------



## Tivo

Addicted to bags said:


> I loved The Night Manager!! Very smart thriller/suspense series. I wish they could do another season but the plot would have to change so much.


I decided to watch this based on your recommendation! I’m loving it so far!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Tivo said:


> I decided to watch this based on your recommendation! I’m loving it so far!


Glad to hear it! Don't know if you watch The Avengers, but Tom Hiddleston is also Loki!


----------



## Tivo

Addicted to bags said:


> Glad to hear it! Don't know if you watch The Avengers, but Tom Hiddleston is also Loki!


Yes! I’m a big Tom Hiddleston fan but never got around to watching this. Also I love shows that take place in hotels, lol.


----------



## skyqueen

The Mystery of Agatha Christie with David Suchet...excellent!
Alfred Hitchcock: Master of Suspence


----------



## TC1

Started watching Panic last night. it's okay..kinda cheesy..but meh..I'll keep watching I'm sure


----------



## Addicted to bags

The Expanse, season 5. I was saving the season but finished. Boohoo I have to wait for the final season 6.


----------



## LavenderIce

Season 2 of Flack. I love the women's friendship!


----------



## snibor

Bosch is back June 25th!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Started watching the Affair again...53 episodes...just in time for a summer binge!


----------



## snibor

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Started watching the Affair again...53 episodes...just in time for a summer binge!


Omg I got so hooked on that.  I watched all of it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Although this is Bosch's final season, there will be a spinoff! https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/tv/tv-news/bosch-spinoff-imdb-tv-4142783/


----------



## rutabaga

Madame. It was eh.

I see that seasons 1-4 of Animal Kingdom are available so I’ll likely watch that next before season 5 returns on 7/11!


----------



## gracekelly

Started watching the new season of Bosch last night.  I was glad to read about the spin off!


----------



## snibor

gracekelly said:


> Started watching the new season of Bosch last night.  I was glad to read about the spin off!


Episode 4 and onward gets really good!!


----------



## snibor

Started watching Mozart in the Jungle but haven’t decided if I like it yet.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Wait for Your Laugh, documentary of Rose Marie's life. Really funny. Loved her in Dick Van Dyke.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

I recently finished Silent Witness and Unforgotten and am now watching New Tricks. I just can’t get enough British crime/mystery shows. New Tricks is actually pretty funny, too.


----------



## Tivo

Lady Zhuge said:


> I recently finished Silent Witness and Unforgotten and am now watching New Tricks. I just can’t get enough British crime/mystery shows. New Tricks is actually pretty funny, too.


I just looked up silent witness and there are like 100 seasons! Is it like a soap opera that just keeps going?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lady Zhuge said:


> I recently finished Silent Witness and Unforgotten and am now watching New Tricks. I just can’t get enough British crime/mystery shows. New Tricks is actually pretty funny, too.


I'm going to download New Tricks based on your recommendation. Thanks


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Tivo said:


> I just looked up silent witness and there are like 100 seasons! Is it like a soap opera that just keeps going?



It’s basically the British version of C.S.I. It’s on season 23 and apparently still going strong.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm going to download New Tricks based on your recommendation. Thanks


I watch it on PBS. It's got a bit of comedy in it.


----------



## whateve

Lady Zhuge said:


> I recently finished Silent Witness and Unforgotten and am now watching New Tricks. I just can’t get enough British crime/mystery shows. New Tricks is actually pretty funny, too.


British crime shows are my favorites too!


----------



## wantitneedit

Finished Bosch!!!!  So sad it ended but so looking forward to the spinoff!


----------



## Addicted to bags

wantitneedit said:


> Finished Bosch!!!!  So sad it ended but so looking forward to the spinoff!


I haven't started yet, been busy binging all 7 seasons, 22 episodes of Blacklist. I can't wait to start Bosch. Is it a good season?


----------



## skyqueen

whateve said:


> I watch it on PBS. It's got a bit of comedy in it.


Also on Prime Video...thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## wantitneedit

Addicted to bags said:


> I haven't started yet, been busy binging all 7 seasons, 22 episodes of Blacklist. I can't wait to start Bosch. Is it a good season?


yes. i loved it.  i wouldn't mind it going to 10 seasons!


----------



## whateve

skyqueen said:


> Also on Prime Video...thanks for the heads-up!


Sometimes Prime only lets you see a few seasons for free.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Just started watching Bosch. There's only 8 episodes?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Just finished Bosch, Season 7. Darn that was quick!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Anyone watching Making the Cut? A new season was released..


----------



## whateve

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Anyone watching Making the Cut? A new season was released..


I watched the first episode. I keep forgetting to watch.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

whateve said:


> I watched the first episode. I keep forgetting to watch.


I forgot it started until I saw it on IG. I keep forgetting to watch so I added to my calendar. How was it?


----------



## whateve

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I forgot it started until I saw it on IG. I keep forgetting to watch so I added to my calendar. How was it?


Not very memorable. I don't care for the format of this show compared to Project Runway.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

_Not Another Teen Movie_

It's crude...but so hilarious!!!  It's funny seeing Chris Evans in this role again after seeing him as Captain America in all those Marvel movies. Also, love all the cameos and movie references!


----------



## luvprada

24


----------



## rutabaga

Pursuit of Love. Andrew Scott and his whiskey-drinking greyhounds are the highlight of this show so far. I’m 1.5 episodes in (3 total)


----------



## jelliedfeels

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Anyone watching Making the Cut? A new season was released..


I’m binging it at the moment. It has a lot of reality tv shenanigans so far but tbh I am missing the frankness of Michael Kors especially regarding Heidi’s outfits


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jelliedfeels said:


> I’m binging it at the moment. It has a lot of reality tv shenanigans so far but tbh I am missing the frankness of Michael Kors especially regarding Heidi’s outfits


I haven’t started it yet....I had actually forgotten about it, I’m gonna make this my next show to watch..thanks for the reminder!!!


----------



## skybluesky

Watching the last season of Man in the High Castle...I think the first season is still the best one.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Jack Ryan finally.


----------



## rutabaga

Modern Love


----------



## Lady Zhuge

I just finished Scott & Bailey and am now watching DCI Banks. Scott & Bailey was so good!


----------



## wantitneedit

Carnival Row


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lady Zhuge said:


> I just finished Scott & Bailey and am now watching DCI Banks. Scott & Bailey was so good!


Thanks for mentioning Scott & Bailey. I'm on the 3rd season already. I enjoy that the show is mostly about 3 women police officers and that the men/coworker's don't have an issue with working with them because they are women. No one bats an eye. Exactly how it should be.


----------



## snibor

Just finished The Paradise (bbc series). Loved it. Just started Scott and Bailey.


----------



## jennlt

LuLaRich


----------



## kemilia

jennlt said:


> LuLaRich


Ditto here. Never heard of the brand here in the Midwest so this is all new to me, pretty interesting. 

While my motto is usually "if it sounds too good, it is too good" but a couple of those bonus checks would have probably kept me for a couple of months.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

I started Rose and Maloney, but couldn’t get into it. It’s the first crime show in awhile that hasn’t appealed to me. Now I’m watching Bones season 4.


----------



## elle-mo

Watching LuLaRich too. Everyone out in my way sold/bought them. All the mom's at school pick up looked the same in their ugly loud leggings, the kids wore them too.  One thing for sure is that they are very soft! I'm happy to say that I never caved.


----------



## jennlt

kemilia said:


> Ditto here. Never heard of the brand here in the Midwest so this is all new to me, pretty interesting.
> 
> While my motto is usually "if it sounds too good, it is too good" but a couple of those bonus checks would have probably kept me for a couple of months.



 I had only heard of it because my niece was crazy about it for a while.

The bonus checks were impressive for a lucky few. I wonder how many of the lower level people in the pyramid either lost everything or had to file bankruptcy in order for a few to profit from the huge bonuses?


----------



## LavenderIce

I was in the mood for a cheesy romance--Book of Love. Cute and cheesy!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Going to start Reacher


----------



## hermes_lemming

Addicted to bags said:


> Going to start Reacher


Great show


----------



## snibor

Addicted to bags said:


> Going to start Reacher


Loved it!


----------



## Addicted to bags

hermes_lemming said:


> Great show





snibor said:


> Loved it!


I'm on episode 3 and really like it. Finally this is similar to Lee Child's books. Tom Cruise's Reacher was ridiculous just based on the size difference of the character as written.

However I've always wondered, after reading about 13 Reacher books, and this Prime version reinforces my question. How the hell does the Reacher character maintain his size and muscles without any weight training? I know for a fact muscles like that have to be consistently stimulated or they will not pop out like that


----------



## snibor

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm on episode 3 and really like it. Finally this is similar to Lee Child's books. Tom Cruise's Reacher was ridiculous just based on the size difference of the character as written.
> 
> However I've always wondered, after reading about 13 Reacher books, and this Prime version reinforces my question. How the hell does the Reacher character maintain his size and muscles without any weight training? I know for a fact muscles like that have to be consistently stimulated or they will not pop out like that


Lee Child does a cameo in one of the episodes.  See if you can spot it!


----------



## IntheOcean

I liked Reacher, although there were a few too many cliches, IMO. But it was fun and I hope Season 2 won't disappoint either. I liked the movies with Tom Cruise, too. The first one was especially well made.



snibor said:


> Lee Child does a cameo in one of the episodes.  See if you can spot it!


I missed him! Had to google.


----------



## Addicted to bags

snibor said:


> Lee Child does a cameo in one of the episodes.  See if you can spot it!


Oh really? I'd better Google what Lee Child looks like now before watching ep 5.


----------



## Addicted to bags

snibor said:


> Lee Child does a cameo in one of the episodes.  See if you can spot it!


Finished Reacher and now I'm bummed I have to wait for Season 2. 
Saw Lee Child in the finale. If you hadn't told me I probably would have missed the cameo. He's so thin now. 

Think I'll start Jack Ryan. Never got around to watch this when it came out.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Side tracked to watch, “I Want You Back”. Cute and breezy rom-com


----------



## LavenderIce

Marvelous Mrs. Maisel


----------



## Addicted to bags

Finished the first season of Jack Ryan in a day a half. Man I was not productive this weekend


----------



## pinky7129

Jack reacher


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Monk season 3


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lady Zhuge said:


> Monk season 3


Just listened to a Tony Shaloub podcast interview. He sounds nice IRL.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Addicted to bags said:


> Just listened to a Tony Shaloub podcast interview. He sounds nice IRL.



That’s good to hear. He’s amazing as Monk, absolutely perfecting the combo of quirky, genius, exasperating, but ultimately endearing. I like his chemistry with Sharona.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lady Zhuge said:


> That’s good to hear. He’s amazing as Monk, absolutely perfecting the combo of quirky, genius, exasperating, but ultimately endearing. I like his chemistry with Sharona.


Is this the first time you've watched Monk? Or are you rewatching the series? I rewatched it last year. Still holds up great.

His podcast interview was to promote new season of The Marvelous Mrs. Maizel where he also shines. And I learned he's the 9th child out of 10 children! His father immigrated here from Lebanon when the father was 8 yo.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Addicted to bags said:


> Is this the first time you've watched Monk? Or are you rewatching the series? I rewatched it last year. Still holds up great.
> 
> His podcast interview was to promote new season of The Marvelous Mrs. Maizel where he also shines. And I learned he's the 9th child out of 10 children! His father immigrated here from Lebanon when the father was 8 yo.



I‘d seen episodes here and there during its original run on the USA Network, but this is my first time watching it all the way through in order. It’s really given me a greater appreciation for the show.

Wow, 10 kids! I tried watching The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel awhile back, but couldn’t get into it. I’m not a big fan of musicals.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lady Zhuge said:


> I‘d seen episodes here and there during its original run on the USA Network, but this is my first time watching it all the way through in order. It’s really given me a greater appreciation for the show.
> 
> Wow, 10 kids! I tried watching The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel awhile back, but couldn’t get into it. I’m not a big fan of musicals.


Are you sure you watched The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel? It's not a musical. She's a housewife trying to be a standup comedian in the 1950's where women didn't do that. I really enjoy the series.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lady Zhuge said:


> I‘d seen episodes here and there during its original run on the USA Network, but this is my first time watching it all the way through in order. It’s really given me a greater appreciation for the show.
> 
> Wow, 10 kids! I tried watching The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel awhile back, but couldn’t get into it. I’m not a big fan of musicals.


I tried watching that show and couldn't get into it either..I do love watching Monk!


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Are you sure you watched The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel? It's not a musical. She's a housewife trying to be a standup comedian in the 1950's where women didn't do that. I really enjoy the series.


I love the Marvelous Mrs. Maisel! It's one of the reasons I got Prime. Some of the characters remind me of some of my relatives!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Addicted to bags said:


> Are you sure you watched The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel? It's not a musical. She's a housewife trying to be a standup comedian in the 1950's where women didn't do that. I really enjoy the series.



To be honest, I only watched maybe the first episode? Will give it another shot one of these days.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm watching season 4 of Mrs Maisel and am bored. Anyone else watching and not enjoying season 4?


----------



## bisbee

We started with the first season and now on Season 3.  Loving it!  I actually think a lot of it is more meaningful if you are Jewish…I can see where quite a bit would be missed for those not familiar with Jewish culture.


----------



## paula3boys

chowlover2 said:


> I'm watching season 4 of Mrs Maisel and am bored. Anyone else watching and not enjoying season 4?


I do wish it would pick up a little. The whole strip club thing seems boring to me.


----------



## Addicted to bags

The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel, Season 4, episode 2


----------



## Abba13

Atlantic Crossing - have watched it several times.  Takes me back to my childhood.


----------



## snibor

Mrs Maisal.  I also watched a disturbing movie “The Whistleblower” which is a true story.


----------



## LavenderIce

Upload Season 2, episodes 1-2


----------



## Addicted to bags

LavenderIce said:


> Upload Season 2, episodes 1-2


Oh I like this series. Glad it's back


----------



## paula3boys

Upload Season 2, binged them all


----------



## Addicted to bags

paula3boys said:


> Upload Season 2, binged them all


Already?   
I haven't started but will soon.


----------



## bisbee

Finished Mrs. Maisel Season 4, starting Upload Season 2 tomorrow.


----------



## bisbee

Taking a break from Upload, started Lucy and Desi.


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Taking a break from Upload, started Lucy and Desi.


I loved Lucy & Desi!


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> I loved Lucy & Desi!


Really? I'll have to give it a shot


----------



## Lady Zhuge

bisbee said:


> Taking a break from Upload, started Lucy and Desi.



I’m interested in watching that too. I wasn’t a fan of the Being The Ricardos movie with Nicole Kidman and Javier Bardem, but enjoyed Desi and Lucy: A Home Movie.

Currently watching season 6 of Monk.


----------



## LavenderIce

Finished Marvelous Mrs. Maisel season 4 and Upload season 2.


----------



## skyqueen

Addicted to bags said:


> Really? I'll have to give it a shot





Lady Zhuge said:


> I’m interested in watching that too. I wasn’t a fan of the Being The Ricardos movie with Nicole Kidman and Javier Bardem, but enjoyed Desi and Lucy: A Home Movie.
> 
> Currently watching season 6 of Monk.


I liked Lucy & Desi better than Being the Ricardos!


----------



## limom

It is hard to watch the Ricardo, the special effects and awful make up/wigs distracted from ok acting.


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> It is hard to watch the Ricardo, the special effects and awful make up/wigs distracted from ok acting.


Try Lucy & Desi...a documentry, with the help of Lucy Jr. A lot of things I never knew!


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> Try Lucy & Desi...a documentry, with the help of Lucy Jr. A lot of things I never knew!


Thanks for the rep.
If you are looking for a nice distraction, I highly recommend the fabulous « Hacks » with Jean Smart on 
HBO.
Well written and loosely based on Joan Rivers.


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> Thanks for the rep.
> If you are looking for a nice distraction, I highly recommend the fabulous « Hacks » with Jean Smart on
> HBO.
> Well written and loosely based on Joan Rivers.


Seen it...absolutely loved it!


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> Seen it...absolutely loved it!


Renewed for season 2


----------



## Addicted to bags

I'm rewatching Season 1 of Upload to prepare me to watch Season 2. It's been 2 years since season 1!


----------



## wantitneedit

Picard. Finding it hard to care about all the characters and there's too many storylines..


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Reacher. I like it, but I tend to like the other characters better than he...


----------



## Addicted to bags

Just finished Season 2 of Upload. Definitely feels like covid affected their schedule. And it only had 7 episodes which is a weird number.

Anyone else watch Season2? It had a, 'OH-SNAP!' moment with the Will Smith comment


----------



## paula3boys

Addicted to bags said:


> Just finished Season 2 of Upload. Definitely feels like covid affected their schedule. And it only had 7 episodes which is a weird number.
> 
> Anyone else watch Season2? It had a, 'OH-SNAP!' moment with the Will Smith comment


I watched it. I also thought it was odd that it only had 7 episodes. I don't recall the Will Smith comment that you refer to


----------



## LavenderIce

Addicted to bags said:


> Just finished Season 2 of Upload. Definitely feels like covid affected their schedule. And it only had 7 episodes which is a weird number.
> 
> Anyone else watch Season2? It had a, 'OH-SNAP!' moment with the Will Smith comment



I watched and don't remember the Will Smith comment.


----------



## Addicted to bags

LavenderIce said:


> I watched and don't remember the Will Smith comment.





paula3boys said:


> I watched it. I also thought it was odd that it only had 7 episodes. I don't recall the Will Smith comment that you refer to



It was brutal! Just a quick comment about not wanting to be Will Smith (because he's a willing cuckold)


----------



## Addicted to bags

This Means War - with Reese Witherspoon, Tom Hardy, Chris Pine, & Chelsea Handler. Cute romcom


----------



## whateve

LavenderIce said:


> Upload Season 2, episodes 1-2


I didn't realize it was back!


----------



## whateve

bisbee said:


> Taking a break from Upload, started Lucy and Desi.


I'm afraid to watch it. Recently I saw Desi in one of his earliest movies. He was gorgeous! No wonder Lucy was blown away by him.


----------



## chowlover2

whateve said:


> I'm afraid to watch it. Recently I saw Desi in one of his earliest movies. He was gorgeous! No wonder Lucy was blown away by him.


I must have watched the same show. I never realized Desi was such a hottie!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lucy and Desi


----------



## whateve

Finished the second season of Upload.


----------



## michellem

Ugly Betty


----------



## snibor

The Outlaws


----------



## rutabaga

All the Old Knives. Skip!


----------



## Addicted to bags

rutabaga said:


> All the Old Knives. Skip!


I did! I only watched 15 minutes and got bored and I like Chris Pine!


----------



## whateve

Ozark


----------



## Lady Zhuge

whateve said:


> Ozark



That’s on Netflix, but I can’t wait to binge the final season now that all the episodes are out. 

I‘m watching Psych on Prime. So far I’m not really into it.


----------



## whateve

Lady Zhuge said:


> That’s on Netflix, but I can’t wait to binge the final season now that all the episodes are out.
> 
> I‘m watching Psych on Prime. So far I’m not really into it.


Oops. I'm not finding the 4th season as good as it was before. I think it is hard for the writers to come up with anything new.

I used to love Psych. It's kind of stupid. I guess you have to be in the mood.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I loved Psych….Not very realistic but I thought it was funny. Always wanted Shawn and Juliet to get together and thought Dule Hill was hilarious. Not sure why James Roday extended his name though..I didn’t know it was on Amazon Prime, I thought it was just on Hulu….


----------



## Addicted to bags

The Fall. 3 seasons of a cat and mouse game between an intrepid Detective Superintendent played by Gillian Anderson and the wily serial killer played by Jamie Dornan (50 Shades of Grey). I'm convinced the casting director watched him in this series and instantly thought he was perfect to play the role of Christian Grey without an audition! It's good although a little slow. Set in Belfast, Ireland. Worth a watch if you like English crime dramas.


----------



## Heart Star

Bosch Legacy!!


----------



## snibor

Heart Star said:


> Bosch Legacy!!


Oh yeah!  Thanks for this.  I’ve been waiting for this sequel.


----------



## TC1

Watched S2 of The Wilds this weekend. It was decent


----------



## wantitneedit

All the Old Knives.  I enjoyed it but I had low expectations!


----------



## Addicted to bags

> IntheOcean said:
> Is anyone watching the new season of Bosch, aka Bosch: Legacy?  What do you guys think?


I'm enjoying the new show, miss some of the characters like Amy Aquino but I HATE the commercials! Bosch is a show heavy in atmosphere and just as your immersed in the storyline, a stupid commercial pops up. I pay for streaming services to avoid commercials, if I watch something on cable I usually record it and fast forward thru the commercials. Why the hell did the rich Amazon Prime company go this route? Arrrgh!

At least it's been renewed for a Season 2.  https://variety.com/2022/digital/news/bosch-legacy-season-2-amazon-freevee-newfronts-1235255961/

Thought I'd post my response from the other thread to here too.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm enjoying the new show, miss some of the characters like Amy Aquino but I HATE the commercials! Bosch is a show heavy in atmosphere and just as your immersed in the storyline, a stupid commercial pops up. I pay for streaming services to avoid commercials, if I watch something on cable I usually record it and fast forward thru the commercials. Why the hell did the rich Amazon Prime company go this route? Arrrgh!
> 
> At least it's been renewed for a Season 2.  https://variety.com/2022/digital/news/bosch-legacy-season-2-amazon-freevee-newfronts-1235255961/
> 
> Thought I'd post my response from the other thread to here too.


Whoa! I didn't know there were commercials on Prime!


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Whoa! I didn't know there were commercials on Prime!


There aren't commercials on the Amazon Prime that you pay for. But Amazon purchased IMBD TV and renamed it to FreeVee and Bosch: Legacy is only airing on that platform. So it's free if you don't have Prime but you have to watch occasional ads. The commercials aren't as bad as on regular tv. I just personally hate ads. The show is good and worth watching if you've been following Bosch. You just have to put up with occasional ads


----------



## paula3boys

Addicted to bags said:


> There aren't commercials on the Amazon Prime that you pay for. But Amazon purchased IMBD TV and renamed it to FreeVee and Bosch: Legacy is only airing on that platform. So it's free if you don't have Prime but you have to watch occasional ads. The commercials aren't as bad as on regular tv. I just personally hate ads. The show is good and worth watching if you've been following Bosch. You just have to put up with occasional ads


IMDB TV was free and always had ads so maybe that is why they stuck with being free and having ads. It would be nice if they had ad-free for prime subscribers though.


----------



## skyqueen

Broadway Musicals: A Jewish Legacy
Fascinating!


----------



## snibor

Just finished Bosch Legacy and loved it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

snibor said:


> Just finished Bosch Legacy and loved it.


You got all 10 episodes already? I only have 8. Wonder why the discrepancy?


----------



## snibor

Addicted to bags said:


> You got all 10 episodes already? I only have 8. Wonder why they discrepancy?


I only have 8.  Is there supposed to be 10?


----------



## Addicted to bags

snibor said:


> I only have 8.  Is there supposed to be 10?


Yep. It's like a bonus for you, two extra on this Friday


----------



## snibor

Addicted to bags said:


> Yep. It's like a bonus for you, two extra on this Friday


Oh yeah!  Thanks for telling me!


----------



## snibor

Goliath


----------



## whateve

skyqueen said:


> Broadway Musicals: A Jewish Legacy
> Fascinating!


Was there a lot of music? I love musicals.


----------



## skyqueen

whateve said:


> Was there a lot of music? I love musicals.


Yes...all the big musicals! So interesting!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Finished Bosch: Legacy. Arrrgh what an ending! I need season 2 now!


----------



## Addicted to bags

I tweaked my back so I'm not able to move around much today. Watching Leverage: Redemption on FreeVee. On episode 5 so far.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> I tweaked my back so I'm not able to move around much today. Watching Leverage: Redemption on FreeVee. On episode 5 so far.


Ouch! I hope you have a quick recovery!!


----------



## paula3boys

The Boys, season 3


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ouch! I hope you have a quick recovery!!


Thanks! Me too.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Finally going to start the final season of The Expanse.


----------



## imcfu

the boys!


----------



## TC1

The Summer I Turned Pretty. Was cute..a fun Summer series


----------



## paula3boys

Just finished The Summer I Turned Pretty. It was cute but I did cry during the last episode!


----------



## Setherwood

Good Luck to You, Leo Grande
Enjoyed this, although did find it a little slow.


----------



## paula3boys

Setherwood said:


> Good Luck to You, Leo Grande
> Enjoyed this, although did find it a little slow.


I believe this is on Hulu. This thread is to share what you are watching on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Setherwood

paula3boys said:


> I believe this is on Hulu. This thread is to share what you are watching on Amazon Prime.


 I watched it on Prime. I'm a Canadian subscriber, so there may be some jurisdictional content variation.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Boys season 3. Can’t get enough of this show!


----------



## LavenderIce

The Lake season 1 episode 1-2. Great summer comedy! I’ll keep watching the rest of the season.


----------



## baghagg

Jeff Lewis' new show


----------



## Sferics

The West Wing


----------



## chowlover2

Started Jeff Lewis new show, I am so glad he’s back. Gage must have some clause in their divorce contract that Monroe can’t be seen on the show. Too bad as it seems Jeff is getting a dose of his own medicine.


----------



## LavenderIce

I finished The Lake season 1 episodes 3-8. Julia Styles was so good in it. The whole cast was good. The finale ends with laying the groundwork for a second season.


----------



## Swanky

I’m laid up in bed with a broken leg/ankle, need to remember to look for some of these shows!


----------



## chowlover2

Swanky said:


> I’m laid up in bed with a broken leg/ankle, need to remember to look for some of these shows!


Take care of yourself Swanky, having anything broken stinks. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Swanky

Thank you! Took my whole life to earn a broken bone, it’s out warmed it’s welcome very quickly!



chowlover2 said:


> Take care of yourself Swanky, having anything broken stinks. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## chowlover2

Are you in a cast? You have 3 boys don't you? How old are they now?


----------



## Swanky

I had surgery last week, in a temp cast for 2 weeks then I’m in a walking cast/boot. 
I have twin boys that are 18 now. Broke it getting out of an SUV, IN SNEAKERS!!!!! blew our anniversary trip to Bahamas…. I’ve never been injured, I’m pretty grumpy lol
I’m not a home body, and it’s my right foot… it’s testing everything I know


----------



## whateve

Swanky said:


> I had surgery last week, in a temp cast for 2 weeks then I’m a walking cast/boot
> I have twin boys that are 18 now
> Broke it getting out of an SUV, IN SNEAKERS!!!!! blew our anniversary trip to Bahamas…. I’ve never been injured, I’m pretty grumpy lol
> I’m not a home body, and it’s my right foot… it’s testing everything I know


I'm so sorry. I know how horrible it is. I broke my hip 3 years ago on vacation. The worst part was being helpless.


----------



## chowlover2

It will be so much better when you get into the walking boot. They are really comfy. I was 52 when I broke my first bone. I parallel parked and when I got out thought I was putting my foot on the curb, but no, there was a tree there and the curbing was about 6 in higher than the curb. And because I used to always be in a hurry I had slammed my foot down. Wound up breaking 2 metatarsals. It was my left foot, so I was lucky.

I feel so old now, your boys are all grown up!


----------



## Swanky

Oh shhhhhhhoot! That’s terrible! 
Was that horrifically painful?! 
Aside from the pain, I hate attention and the effect on those around me 


whateve said:


> I'm so sorry. I know how horrible it is. I broke my hip 3 years ago on vacation. The worst part was being helpless.


----------



## Swanky

47 for my first!
Came out of the 3rd row of an SUV and assumed my foot was about to use the running board but it missed and hit my curb. My ankle snapped and literally hung the wrong way and I grabbed it, apparently “putting it back” where it belonged. My DH lovingly calls it “the Dak”. Don’t look it up if you have a week tummy. I broke my fibula and for good measure snapped all the tendons/ligaments in my ankle.
I can’t believe I’m looking forward to a walking boot!! Lol

Are you all better?

Needless to say, I’m watching more tv than I have in my whole life 




chowlover2 said:


> It will be so much better when you get into the walking boot. They are really comfy. I was 52 when I broke my first bone. I parallel parked and when I got out thought I was putting my foot on the curb, but no, there was a tree there and the curbing was about 6 in higher than the curb. And because I used to always be in a hurry I had slammed my foot down. Wound up breaking 2 metatarsals. It was my left foot, so I was lucky.
> 
> I feel so old now, your boys are all grown up!


----------



## whateve

Swanky said:


> Oh shhhhhhhoot! That’s terrible!
> Was that horrifically painful?!
> Aside from the pain, I hate attention and the effect on those around me


Yes, it was super painful. The paramedics said nothing was broken (I also had a broken arm) and asked me if I wanted an ambulance.  Then I had to wait another 10 minutes for them to call an ambulance. It's ridiculous they didn't bring it with them. I learned that morphine doesn't work on me at all. But once I got the hip replacement surgery, I was walking with a cane in a few days; I couldn't have a walker due to the broken arm. I hated walking into places with the cane, feeling that everyone was looking at me; and having to answer everyone who asked what happened.


----------



## whateve

Swanky said:


> 47 for my first!
> Came out of the 3rd row of an SUV and assumed my foot was about to use the running board but it missed and hit my curb. My ankle snapped and literally hung the wrong way and I grabbed it, apparently “putting it back” where it belonged. My DH lovingly calls it “the Dak”. Don’t look it up if you have a week tummy. I broke my fibula and for good measure snapped all the tendons/ligaments in my ankle.
> I can’t believe I’m looking forward to a walking boot!! Lol
> 
> Are you all better?
> 
> Needless to say, I’m watching more tv than I have in my whole life


That sounds horrible! I basically stepped off what I thought was a curb, into a deeper void.


----------



## chowlover2

Wow, way worse than mine. Once I healed up I've had no more problems. I will say this, I would much rather have broken bones than a tendon problem. I've had planters fasciitis, and if you continue to walk on it ( like you have any other choice ) it just continues to re-break where the tendon has healed. Total PITA! The Bahamas will be a nice break after you are healed.


----------



## snibor

Swanky said:


> I’m laid up in bed with a broken leg/ankle, need to remember to look for some of these shows!


Oh no!  Feel better!  Wishing you a speedy recovery and some good tv watching.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

I’m watching Psych season 6 and just started Grantchester. Looking forward to the season 3 finale of The Boys tomorrow!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Making the Cut, I am liking it!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Deadpool


----------



## andral5

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Making the Cut, I am liking it!


Is the new season out? I thought it's going to be later, maybe in Fall.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

andral5 said:


> Is the new season out? I thought it's going to be later, maybe in Fall.


Newest season starts sometime in August. I’m behind in the seasons , trying to catch up…


----------



## whateve

started the Terminal List.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> started the Terminal List.


Let me know what you think. I just started Slow Horses with Gary Oldman over at apple tv.


----------



## V0N1B2

whateve said:


> started the Terminal List.


I binged it in a day and a half. Now my bf is watching it. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did. 
Bonus: hotties in uniform.


----------



## andral5

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Newest season starts sometime in August. I’m behind in the seasons , trying to catch up…


We should re-watch the past seasons too, love them. It's not a surrogate for the Project Runway, it's an alternative to it and we love them both. 'We' being my daughter and I, we watch almost everything together


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

andral5 said:


> We should re-watch the past seasons too, love them. It's not a surrogate for the Project Runway, it's an alternative to it and we love them both. 'We' being my daughter and I, we watch almost everything together


Definitely a nice alternative to Project Runway….The pace seems different. I still don’t get what the seamstresses do, many times the designers said they didn’t do anything….I’m guessing it’s the time constraint instead of letting the designers do all the sewing…I really liked Andreas designs and I think she deserved to win…..


----------



## jen_sparro

I binged Bosch: Legacy in two nights... holy moly the cliff hanger at the end has me desperate for season 2 *crosses fingers*


----------



## andral5

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Definitely a nice alternative to Project Runway….The pace seems different. I still don’t get what the seamstresses do, many times the designers said they didn’t do anything….I’m guessing it’s the time constraint instead of letting the designers do all the sewing…I really liked Andreas designs and I think she deserved to win…..


The seamstresses should do all that the designers write in the instructions. As the hosts said, it’s a design competition, not a sewing one. Which, tbh, I really love. Too bad that sometimes the designers either forget to write/add some instructions, or it’s too late for them before the black bags are taken to the seamstresses. Or other situations. Maybe sometimes their instructions are also not very clear…


----------



## Vlad

whateve said:


> started the Terminal List.



Holy macaroni! 

My neighbor recommended The Terminal List because she knew I liked the recent Jack Reacher series. After the first episode, I knew this would be a real banger. Enjoying it a lot, but definitely not for the faint of heart!


----------



## LavenderIce

My favorite summer show The Lake is getting a second season! Production is underway. I hope it's as funny as season one.


----------



## whateve

Vlad said:


> Holy macaroni!
> 
> My neighbor recommended The Terminal List because she knew I liked the recent Jack Reacher series. After the first episode, I knew this would be a real banger. Enjoying it a lot, but definitely not for the faint of heart!


It didn't take me long to finish it. It just kept getting better.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Season 3 The boys, The Terminal List.  Finally, I'm watching The Hunters


----------



## Lady Zhuge

I’m currently binging The One That Got Away. Planning to start The Terminal List soon.


----------



## Swanky

Jeff Lewis show, Hollywood Houselift, on the Amazon Prime app on my tv but it’s freeevee.


----------



## paula3boys

Binged The Lake this weekend


----------



## TC1

Watched "Victoria's Secret Angels and Demons" this weekend. Wow. A lot of info about the company, Les Wexner all his ties to Epstein and how he basically funded him for years.


----------



## LavenderIce

paula3boys said:


> Binged The Lake this weekend


Yay! Finally someone else watched The Lake. I haven't seen much discussion of this anywhere.


----------



## paula3boys

LavenderIce said:


> Yay! Finally someone else watched The Lake. I haven't seen much discussion of this anywhere.


I put it off because I wasn't sure that I would like it but then saw a couple people say that they liked it so thought I'd give it a try. Julia Stiles did a good job portraying an annoying stepsister She made me mad so many times. I haven't seen the other main actors in anything before but I liked them.


----------



## Swanky

I loved The Lake, was sad it was over!


----------



## whateve

Reacher


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Absentia with Stana Katic….


----------



## TC1

Watched The Terminal List. Not a Pratt fan..but I watched it all. A bit repetitive at times..with the flashbacks etc, but overall decent.


----------



## Addicted to bags

The Tomorrow War


----------



## LavenderIce

Paper Girls episode 1-2


----------



## Love4MK

Finished The Terminal List with my boyfriend the other night.  It was a decent watch.


----------



## LavenderIce

Paper Girls episode 3-6


----------



## snibor

The outlaws are back today with season 2


----------



## ap.

*All or Nothing: Arsenal*
A behind the scenes look at Arsenal Football Club during the 2021-2022 season.  Been looking forward to this as it was a roller coaster season.  I'm specially hoping to learn more about the drama that led club captain at the time, Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang, to leave for Barcelona.  3 episodes drop every week starting 04 August.


----------



## TC1

Thirteen Lives. I had no idea how that cave rescue actually took place. Colin Farrell and Vigo Mortensen are in it, directed by Ron Howard. It's long..but very intriguing.


----------



## LavenderIce

Paper Girls episode 7-8. The girls are so good. Hope there is a season 2.


----------



## paula3boys

Just started Paper Girls this afternoon.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Finished Absentia, I liked it and would recommend it. I tried watching The Terminal List but stopped…. Going to try Reacher again….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Watching the new of season of Making the Cut…


----------



## LavenderIce

Sprung episodes 1-2 (Freevee)
The Summer I Turned PRetty episodes 1-3


----------



## zinacef

Sprung (FreeVee) — really funny , from the guy that made My name is Earl


----------



## bisbee

Making the Cut Season 3.


----------



## andral5

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Watching the new of season of Making the Cut…


Oh, I thought it will start in September… Thank you for the heads-up!!


----------



## andral5

Hollywood Houselift - Jeff Lewis on Freevee.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

andral5 said:


> Oh, I thought it will start in September… Thank you for the heads-up!!


You’re welcome! Nope , new season has started..I really like it so far. There are a lot of amazing designers on there.


----------



## LavenderIce

Sprung episodes 3-4 
The Summer I Turned Pretty episodes 4-7


----------



## Addicted to bags

Rewatching The Expanse. Am on Season 2.


----------



## lulilu

andral5 said:


> Hollywood Houselift - Jeff Lewis on Freevee.


I just started binging this.  I love Jeff, and we seem to see a somewhat kinder, gentler guy in this show.  But still very entertaining.


----------



## wantitneedit

Bosch:Legacy.  Love it!


----------



## whateve

Midsomer Murders from the beginning. I'm on season 5.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Midsomer Murders from the beginning. I'm on season 5.


That's a lot of episodes to watch. I'm a fan too but I find the episodes/storylines run really long. I wish they would edit at least 10 minutes out of every episode  Have you ever watched Grantchester? Season 6 was particularly good.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> That's a lot of episodes to watch. I'm a fan too but I find the episodes/storylines run really long. I wish they would edit at least 10 minutes out of every episode  Have you ever watched Grantchester? Season 6 was particularly good.


I think I've seen every episode of Grantchester. A lot of these British series I started watching on PBS but I didn't keep track of which episodes I've seen so I figured if I would watch Midsomer from the beginning, then I wouldn't keep recording episodes I've already seen. But some of the episodes on Amazon are in a different order than they are on IMDB. I'm also watching New Tricks. Shakespeare & Hathaway and Guilt I'm watching on PBS.

The commercials on Freevee are driving me crazy.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> I think I've seen every episode of Grantchester. A lot of these British series I started watching on PBS but I didn't keep track of which episodes I've seen so I figured if I would watch Midsomer from the beginning, then I wouldn't keep recording episodes I've already seen. But some of the episodes on Amazon are in a different order than they are on IMDB. I'm also watching New Tricks. Shakespeare & Hathaway and Guilt I'm watching on PBS.
> 
> The commercials on Freevee are driving me crazy.


Completely agree with you regarding the commercials. But Freevee commercials are not as bad as Hulu commercials. I finally switched over to "pay more for no commercials" because at Hulu the commercials are more frequent and longer.


----------



## paula3boys

Addicted to bags said:


> Completely agree with you regarding the commercials. But Freevee commercials are not as bad as Hulu commercials. I finally switched over to "pay more for no commercials" because at Hulu the commercials are more frequent and longer.


I agree about Hulu commercials. I have gotten to the point where I check out a show on DVD at my library to avoid the commercials lol


----------



## jen_sparro

Lord of the Rings tv series... it's visually beautiful but I'm not sure I'm gelling with the cast.


----------



## LavenderIce

I finished Sprung. It's a funny watch and clear that there will only be one season.


----------



## skyqueen

My Best Friend's Exorcism..80's theme, campy and fun!


----------



## JulieKat

The Great, which I'm loving.


----------



## Allthingsheart

Ever After. When my mom was alive we used to watch it. Now when I think about it my mom and I used to watch all the Cinderella themed shows.


----------



## michellem

Making the Cut


----------



## skyqueen

The Sound of 007


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> The Sound of 007


How cool. I'll have to watch this!


----------



## skyqueen

Addicted to bags said:


> How cool. I'll have to watch this!


It really was good! But nobody compares to Dame Shirley Bassey


----------



## whateve

Watched Downton Abbey: a New Era.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Watched Downton Abbey: a New Era.


Ooh! It's on Amazon now? Yeah I know what I'll watch next!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Devil’s Hour


----------



## whateve

first season of Murder She Wrote


----------



## gracekelly

Watching The Peripheral.  Don't know if I actually like it or understand it.

I have Acorn through Amazon and decided to re-watch Foyle's War.  I had seen it on PBS years ago.  It turns out that there are many more episodes than PBS purchased and showed.  It really is interesting and a take on how the war affected people in the UK.  Domestic crime of a different variety mixed in with murders.  

I also watched a series out of AU called The Heart Guy.  Got through most of it, but taking a hiatus currently.  It was getting a bit toooooooo unbelievable.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Annika with Nicola Walker. It's on PBS currently but somehow my DVR missed recording episode 2 so watching it thru the pay option on Prime. It's a nice modern detective series set in Scotland.


----------



## paula3boys

The People We Hate at the Wedding


----------



## whateve

Still working my way through Midsomer Murders. I'm up to season 16.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Started Jack Ryan…


----------



## snibor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Started Jack Ryan…


Thank you for reminding me!  New season out this week.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

snibor said:


> Thank you for reminding me!  New season out this week.


I saw that… so far I’m liking it!


----------



## whateve

Three Pines


----------



## paula3boys

About Fate


----------



## wantitneedit

Finished Bosch Legacy. So so good.  Can't wait for the next season!


----------



## V0N1B2

whateve said:


> Three Pines


I’m going to start that this week maybe. How do you like it so far?


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m going to start that this week maybe. How do you like it so far?


It's pretty good. I read some of the books so I was excited to see it come to prime. I kind of wish I had waited until all the episodes were available before watching.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

After rewatching The Hobbit and LoTR films recently, I figured it’d be a good time to start Rings of Power.


----------



## Mimolette

If anyone wants to spend 2+ hours wondering what the actual f*ck is going on, please watch Amsterdam. 
If nothing else, a lot of stuff happens so it’s entertaining. Absolutely star-studded cast.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

More Jack Ryan..


----------



## paula3boys

Something from Tiffany's


----------

